# Tattooss!!



## Exotic_Doc (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Guys,
So im a tattooaholic, got my first one at 16 and now have 10 all up. Im having a Red Bellied Black snake added tomorrow to my existing sleeve to match a phoenix that is already on there. Alot of people frown on the idea of a vet student with tattoos but i say times have changed and it is one of the most amazing artforms ever created. So im trying to upload some of mine on here as soon as i get them off my phone but would love everyones opinions about this topic and post your tatts!!! The more the merrier. Ive convinced my gf who was very anti tattoo when i first met her to get her first, now she has 5 and is adding another tomorrow !! its a contagious disease i tell ya  So show em off i say...  I love seeing other peoples' pieces


----------



## HydroGoat (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to wait till I'm 18, my parents will never give permission unfortunately 

Looking forward to seeing others though  Post some of yours mate!


----------



## saximus (Feb 21, 2011)

Haha I agree they are contagious. This is my only snake one: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/jungle-tattoo-127748/
I went all the wait to Adelaide for it but I think it was worth it


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes I don't mind getting inked this my lacie tatt
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/gibblore-21539/albums/jub-jub-lace-monitor-2236/


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Feb 21, 2011)

awesome tatts guys, cant wait for my red belly tatt !! Gona be wicked...ill wait till its done and ill post all of mine up together should be all finished by weds...


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 21, 2011)

This is my half sleeve. 6 hours all up. I can probably say that tattoos are as addictive as reps. lol


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Feb 21, 2011)

im looking at getting a eastern brown tattoo but gotta find the right pic first


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 21, 2011)

I saw some bloke walking around the Vic Herp Expo on Saturday with some exceptional python tatts all over both arms. I must say I'm a bit of a fan of some great artwork like that!


----------



## saximus (Feb 21, 2011)

That was probably Larks. Search for him on here he has pics of them. His pics inspired me to get my Jungle done by the same guy


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 21, 2011)

lol not a fan of tatts all thos silly people who get their bodies covered in them up the neck on the hands its looks stupid the colour clash with ya clothes and when your old and wrincly ur gonna stand ther looking in the mirror saying *** did i do hahahahahahahh ps i dont mind tasteful ones that mean something that are put in a right place that fit into your bodys flow but i hate patchwork idiots


----------



## Trouble (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, Larks has some exceptional tattoos! Spoonman is awesome with a tattoo gun! Nice Jungle tat btw, saximus 

I am currently getting my 2 tattoos drawn up, as I want them done properly. my goal is to get 65 roses tattooed on my body, somehow :lol: (there is meaning to them, see if anyone knows...) ... my first tat will be my spotted male wrapped around something like this, protecting the main rose, that'll go in between my shoulder blades. (yes I know, I suck at drawing :lol: )



then I want to get most of the other roses as a 'bed of roses' down at the bottom of my back, with my Bredli girl wrapped amongst them. all different coloured roses too. 

Can't wait until I get it done. Love good tattoos, and I don't even have my first one yet lol


----------



## saximus (Feb 21, 2011)

So only tattoos that you think look "tasteful" are acceptable? Nobody is allowed to have a different opinion or it looks "stupid"?

Thanks Trouble. Love the 65 Roses idea. One of mine actually commemorates a close friend who passed away from CF


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 21, 2011)

i just thing people walking around with gangsta shiz and clowns and skulls and stuff like that are try hards


----------



## larks (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah that was probably me, I was walking around all day. This is my left arm.

















And this is some of the right arm.


----------



## Trouble (Feb 21, 2011)

cathy1986 said:


> i just thing people walking around with gangsta shiz and clowns and skulls and stuff like that are try hards



Cathy, I agree in that part. people that just walk into a tattoo parlor & get a tattoo without any meaning to it, and just so they can say they have a tat, are the people with the weird looking tattoos. People that put some thought into it, and if it means something to them, those tattoos usually turn out great! 
But at the end of the day, it's their body and they do what they want.

Larks  they are awesome!!! very envious


----------



## hypochondroac (Feb 21, 2011)

Not a fan of closed minded people that question and care too much about what others choose to do with their own bodies.

Nothing worse than when people ask 'Why'd you get that tattoo?'.. Why'd you dye your hair that colour? or buy that shirt? It's the same thing.. Tattoos and piercings just arn't as socially acceptable so that gives people some kind of right to be rude about it.


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 21, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Not a fan of closed minded people that question and care too much about what others choose to do with their own bodies.
> 
> Nothing worse than when people ask 'Why'd you get that tattoo?'.. Why'd you dye your hair that colour? or buy that shirt? It's the same thing.. Tattoos and piercings just arn't as socially acceptable so that gives people some kind of right to be rude about it.


 
Best comment yet. 

I would give you a star, but the little badge is gone for some reason


----------



## Jen (Feb 21, 2011)

Tattoos have been around for thousands of years, as have piercings, I just think it is arrogant and ignorant of people to assume that people with tatts and piercings are 'scum' etc - my high school vice principal had full sleeves and his legs done as well. I have no tatts as yet, but only because I haven't found the right artist.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Feb 21, 2011)

To each their own, who are we to judge who are try hards? Its a way of expression and thank god we are in a free country were its our business. The dirty look i get from some people without even knowing me says alot about their character not mine. Btw Larks those are seriously some of the best pieces of work ive ever seen i want my left arm to have an animal sleeve, with dogs, reptiles, and maybe even some wildlife.. keep em coming guys and we all appreciate different opinions but politely...


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 21, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Hey Guys,
> So im a tattooaholic, got my first one at 16 and now have 10 all up. Im having a Red Bellied Black snake added tomorrow to my existing sleeve to match a phoenix that is already on there. Alot of people frown on the idea of a vet student with tattoos but i say times have changed and it is one of the most amazing artforms ever created. So im trying to upload some of mine on here as soon as i get them off my phone but would love everyones opinions about this topic and post your tatts!!! The more the merrier. Ive convinced my gf who was very anti tattoo when i first met her to get her first, now she has 5 and is adding another tomorrow !! its a contagious disease i tell ya  So show em off i say...  I love seeing other peoples' pieces



I have some pics of my tatts in my profile.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 21, 2011)

Do they hurt?


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 21, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Do they hurt?



hahaha you should know.


----------



## jeremy_88 (Feb 21, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Not a fan of closed minded people that question and care too much about what others choose to do with their own bodies.
> 
> Nothing worse than when people ask 'Why'd you get that tattoo?'.. Why'd you dye your hair that colour? or buy that shirt? It's the same thing.. Tattoos and piercings just arn't as socially acceptable so that gives people some kind of right to be rude about it.


 What this guy said ^. 

Another one I hate is almost everyone that brings it up in conversation asks how much I paid to get what I have done (only have one but large piece). People can't appreciate it for what it is they have to try and put a money value to it. Just a bit of as pet peeve of mine hah


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 21, 2011)

jeremy_88 said:


> What this guy said ^.
> 
> Another one I hate is almost everyone that brings it up in conversation asks how much I paid to get what I have done (only have one but large piece). People can't appreciate it for what it is they have to try and put a money value to it. Just a bit of as pet peeve of mine hah



hehe I have a full body tat as well as most of my face done... People ask me almost daily if I got it all done at once.... usually I just say "yes of cause only took 4 hrs" haha , tell them it cost you $6.50 , sit back and enjoy the weird look on there faces , lol


----------



## Torah (Feb 21, 2011)

larks said:


> Yeah that was probably me, I was walking around all day. This is my left arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hi just wondering who did your ink ??? I have an 8ft python around my body id like to get some background done and yours is amazing , like wow amazing !


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 21, 2011)

Hahaha it WAS you!! Very nice work!


----------



## saximus (Feb 21, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> The dirty look i get from some people without even knowing me says alot about their character not mine.


 
I have seen a good quote on someone's sig that said "The only difference between tattooed and non-tattooed people is the tattooed people don't judge the non-tattooed"
I think this holds so true so often.
Zeezza it was Spoonman at Venom Art in Adelaide. He owns reptiles and knows exactly how they sit and move and I think that's what makes the big difference with his art


----------



## jcros32 (Feb 21, 2011)

That is amazing art larks the scrubby on your left arm and the diamond on your right are f*#king sweet!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Feb 21, 2011)

saximus said:


> I have seen a good quote on someone's sig that said "The only difference between tattooed and non-tattooed people is the tattooed people don't judge the non-tattooed"
> I think this holds so true so often.
> Zeezza it was Spoonman at Venom Art in Adelaide. He owns reptiles and knows exactly how they sit and move and I think that's what makes the big difference with his art


Saximus you beat me to it. I was going to say that because the artist is into snakes himself, it makes the piece have that extra reality and character to it...wicked ink


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 21, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Do they hurt?


 
I was just going to ask that , they look painful to me ....


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 21, 2011)

Heres a couple on me not reptile related, the first two are done by on of the other artist at my studio...the others are ones that I have done in the last week or so.


----------



## saximus (Feb 21, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> I was just going to ask that , they look painful to me ....


 
Haha yes they hurt. Anyone that says they don't either has a very good pain tolerance or is a liar. Mine took about 5 hours and was the most painful thing I've ever done. I can't imagine how you manage to do it so often and for so long Larks (and others with similar size pieces). Personally I think the end result is worth it though if you can handle it


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah it hurts in different place for different people.....my left arm hurt more than my right which i hardly felt anything at all...


----------



## saximus (Feb 21, 2011)

Ecosnake a few of those are great. 1 and 4 are awesome. What was the inspiration/reason for the first one?


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks mate, we mine I love the japanese arts and I am a buddist so what more could i do but have a monk huging a statue of Buddha


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 21, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha yes they hurt. Anyone that says they don't either has a very good pain tolerance or is a liar. Mine took about 5 hours and was the most painful thing I've ever done. I can't imagine how you manage to do it so often and for so long Larks (and others with similar size pieces). Personally I think the end result is worth it though if you can handle it


 
Sorry I should have put a  after my comment , I was just joking with blueman , I have a little bit of ink myself so know all about the pain.


----------



## saximus (Feb 21, 2011)

lol oh right sorry. Hard to read sarcasm on these forums


----------



## driftoz (Feb 21, 2011)

cathy1986 said:


> i just thing people walking around with gangsta shiz and clowns and skulls and stuff like that are try hards


 
i have a skull with pistons as X bones and flaming exhausts on my back because i love v8's and cars but i am not a try hard one bit. my next 2 i plan to get my rotty portrait on my back as she was my first and only dog which may be passing away soon and i want a half sleeve of my coastal down my arm.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 21, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> I was just going to ask that , they look painful to me ....


 

LOl , Snakes hurt more than tats!

This one nearly killed me ( jk)


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome work Ecosnake !!! Amazing art thanks for sharing


----------



## Inkage (Feb 21, 2011)

My backpiece so far.. 23 hours over 3 days..


----------



## HydroGoat (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow larks, nice tatts!

In reference to my previous post regarding permission, dad came in while I was looking at yours and said "yuck" xD


----------



## PaulH (Feb 22, 2011)

Heres one of mine


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 22, 2011)

Absolutely AMAZING Larks, love tats that are realistic and more a piece of art then just a drawing thats been copied from the wall or someone elses choice. they are sweet!!!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 22, 2011)

Absolutely AMAZING Larks, love tats that are realistic and more a piece of art then just a drawing thats been copied from the wall or someone elses choice. they are sweet!!!


----------



## hypochondroac (Feb 22, 2011)

Inkage said:


> My backpiece so far.. 23 hours over 3 days..


 
Cool cool cool.


----------



## sarcastocrat (Feb 22, 2011)

PaulH, that is absolutely beautiful.

I don't have photos of either of my tattoos. One is a scorpion on my hip (I'm a scorpio, but acually kinda scared of the real thing!), and I also have "All Creatures Great and Small" across the top of my back.


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 22, 2011)

heres one I just did this morning


----------



## saximus (Feb 22, 2011)

Not bad mate. You're a pretty talented artist by the look of it. Might have to pay you a visit while I'm working up here


----------



## mungus (Feb 22, 2011)

ecosnake said:


> heres one I just did this morning


 
I really dont like tat's
But i can relate to this one.................
might look u up when up your way on day..........


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Feb 22, 2011)

Ecosnake, when you gonna tattoo me  love your work mate


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 22, 2011)

cathy1986 said:


> lol not a fan of tatts all thos silly people who get their bodies covered in them up the neck on the hands its looks stupid the colour clash with ya clothes and when your old and wrincly ur gonna stand ther looking in the mirror saying *** did i do hahahahahahahh ps i dont mind tasteful ones that mean something that are put in a right place that fit into your bodys flow but i hate patchwork idiots


 
Agree not into tats myself either although i have a quote above my nipple.


----------



## Inkage (Feb 22, 2011)

A couple i did from today and yesterday...





By stickytounge at 2011-02-22





By stickytounge at 2011-02-22





By stickytounge at 2011-02-22


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice one mate, where do you work from?


----------



## gozz (Feb 22, 2011)

Is Don Johnson any good ?


----------



## Inkage (Feb 22, 2011)

Kinetic Art Near wollongong NSW

Don's stuff is cool as, big bold bright


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 22, 2011)

Inkage said:


> Kinetic Art Near wollongong NSW



Sweet as yeah I work out of Scorpion Tattoo and Piercing, North Lakes Brisbane.


----------



## Inkage (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah yeah wicked, I'll be up that way mid year, have to pop in


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah mate forsure dude....


----------



## gozz (Feb 22, 2011)

iam getting my full leg done from don starting on friday ...


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 22, 2011)

old pic was taken a few hours after i got it done.

Burgh from temptation tattoos did it for me






i wanna start a japanese sleeve next time i get more work done


----------



## porkosta (Feb 22, 2011)

larks said:


> Yeah that was probably me, I was walking around all day. This is my left arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mate they are some of the best tats I have ever seen. How many hours worth of work are in those ones?


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 22, 2011)

here is my tattoo. Not as big or amazing as some of the incredible art on here but i thought i would post it up


----------



## larks (Feb 22, 2011)

porkosta said:


> Mate they are some of the best tats I have ever seen. How many hours worth of work are in those ones?



Then left arm would be about the 60 hour mark and the right on was over 100 hours.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 23, 2011)

larks said:


> Then left arm would be about the 60 hour mark and the right on was over 100 hours.


 
You have way to much spare time on your hands mate


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 23, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> here is my tattoo. Not as big or amazing as some of the incredible art on here but i thought i would post it up



Peter Pan? 


(jokes.....I presume it's Michael the Archangel? )


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Feb 23, 2011)

Saw my artist today...still drawing up the snake for me. Its taking a while as he has to add it to my existing sleeve and make it all fit in. Definitely getting started on friday...Ahhh i hate waiting hahaha


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 23, 2011)

yep archangel michael


----------



## Radar (Feb 23, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> LOl , Snakes hurt more than tats!
> 
> This one nearly killed me ( jk)
> 
> View attachment 187487


 
Sooo.... ya like blue eh? 

How long did that take? Legs and all as well or just upper body?


----------



## tbk1bacon (Mar 1, 2011)

I like Tattooss!!!!!! And here in this thread I have seen awesome art of tattooss. Really nice.


Samantha Who Episodes , Damages Episodes


----------



## wizzard64 (Mar 2, 2011)

larks said:


> Yeah that was probably me, I was walking around all day. This is my left arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE EM!
I've been planning a snake tatoo for a while now....


----------



## stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Larks,mate that is some crazy a** work man that looks wicked.YES if the tatt has meaning then it means something,chicks come & go but my tattz will be with me 4 ever cathy


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 2, 2011)

not mine but great examples !!!


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow they are incredible! Do you know where these artists are from?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 2, 2011)

larks - you stole my ideas ha ha ha i am geting a green python tail wraps around arm includes chest plate and back plate ! 
best ever seen you get my vote !!!!

saximus - if you were asking me who did those tats - they are off US tat site i was researching colours and ideas when i came across them !


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh damn haha. Oh well Spoonman is still pretty amazing. I'll have to start organising my next trip to Adelaide


----------



## sookie (Mar 2, 2011)

freaking god damn sic.awesum ink........coolest tatt i've seen in a while. cheers


----------



## miley_take (Mar 2, 2011)

Amazing ink Larks! I'm waiting to get the funds to get a piece from spoonman on my back.

As the judging goes, I got my first tattoo on the inside of my wrist, and it's not a tiny, unnoticeable piece. I'm a big part in my church and this caused a fair bit of uproar because it was of a snake wrapped around a cross. This in itself caused problems, and because there are a lot of.. umm... shall we say, old fuddy duddy's still hanging on, to them tattoo's represent rebellion and all things bad. Even at work, I'll get customers walk up to me, see the tattoo and choose someone else. Though most people struggle to think it's real, as I'm a tiny little brunette who doesn't look old enough to have started highschool, let alone get a tattoo! :lol: 

On the flip side I've had some wonderful conversations with random people about my tattoo, and for me that makes up for the judgemental ones. In the end, it's my body, and I'll do with it what I want. It's not as if my tattoo was a split second decision, it's been in the works for close to two years before I had it done. And I pride myself on that.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 2, 2011)

So guys whose going to the Tattoo and Body Art Expo on the 11/12/13 th of March at Sydney Showgrounds?? So looking forward to that !!!


----------



## phoebe (Mar 2, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> So guys whose going to the Tattoo and Body Art Expo on the 11/12/13 th of March at Sydney Showgrounds?? So looking forward to that !!!



I'd like to if I'm not working...which I probably will be. Maybe I should try and get out of it


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm gonna try to get down there


----------



## Lightfoot (Mar 5, 2011)

heres mine


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been looking for a design for my zodiac for sometime now. Finally found this. Want to get it done on the inside of my right forearm once I have the time or money.

Not sure about the writing in the taurus symbol though, might leave it empty.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 6, 2011)

heres mine just simple.This was my first tatt. thinking of gettin my daughters name down the inside of my left forearm (sorry a crappy pic) (ne has a guess at wat it means?lol)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2011)

wow ;arks, that is some of the finest work i have ever seen!!!! where do you go? f$#kin phenomenal!!!!

sorry LARK! 2 year old helping me too type!


----------



## SarahFH (Mar 6, 2011)

Not the best picture quality - most of these were taken before the first touch up also or with too much flash :/
I couldn't find any pictures of the rest of my tattoos - I also have a heart outline on my lower lip (inner)
memorial wings between my shoulder blades
'eat me' cupcakes - inspired by alice in wonderland on the back of my thighs.

I am currently planning my lower back piece. 

Loving the other submissions


----------



## Latino (Mar 6, 2011)

well for starters i am a professional tattooist soo i should be covered been in the industry for 7 comin up 8 years.
im covered from my face to my feet .. i will get some recent pics uploaded asap .. 
i do have a pic in my Profile which shows my facial tattoo and one of my sleeves .. but yes im heavily covered ..


----------



## Smithers (Mar 10, 2011)

As my backpiece is in progress I thought I'd just show links to my fav tattooists.

Tom Renshaw

Mike DeVries

Shige Iwasaki


----------



## lmacpherson (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow I nearly lost my s#!t when I saw your arms do you mind if I use one of yours coz thats exactly what i been thinknof getn. Lucky you didn't walk past me i wouldve followed you home. Heres my good 1s got a bodgy 1 to


----------



## Inkage (Apr 10, 2011)

*.*

In progress face thing


----------



## Defective (Apr 10, 2011)

i have to wait before i get more and lose weight as well but this is what i want




^^just the kanji





^^this with my brothers names and birthdays





^^ with my sisters name and a bigger

"heian" in kanji it means 'peaceful mind'


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 10, 2011)

OK here's a few, always hard to get good pics of ink so they aren't great. I have half of my chest and side done as well but cant find a photo. Im also almost finished the left side of my neck so that arm runs from fingers to ears but again I dont have clear pic on the pc. Ill try and get some up soon. Good thread  Piercings, suspension, etc etc??

Ps thats one of my dogs, she's better looking and a better singer


----------



## sookie (Apr 11, 2011)

Got my very first tatt last friday,OMG was i scared.just had my sons name put across my upper arm.but like evryone else im already now designing a half sleeve of snakes and vines around his name.i expected all sorts of pain and hurt but it was nothing.......hell i have had a baby and that was way worse.
Tatts are as bad as snakes im afraid.one is never enough.


----------



## saximus (Apr 11, 2011)

Sookie since you're in Adelaide make sure you go to Spoonman for the reptile ones. He's incredible


----------



## Audio_anthrax (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a few tattoos;
An angel on my stomach
2 stars on my chest
A bomb behind my ear
A ninja on my foot
A skull and roses on right arm (underneath)
An ankh on left wrist
And a rebel alliance insignia on my back lol

Hopefully i can follow up with pics soon as im at work lol.
Gettin more work done this christmas hopefully startin a half sleeve... ^_^ love my tattoos and peircings ( i have a few peircings also ^_^)

I have a few tattoos;
An angel on my stomach
2 stars on my chest
A bomb behind my ear
A ninja on my foot
A skull and roses on right arm (underneath)
An ankh on left wrist
And a rebel alliance insignia on my back lol

Hopefully i can follow up with pics soon as im at work lol.
Gettin more work done this christmas hopefully startin a half sleeve... ^_^ love my tattoos and peircings ( i have a few peircings also ^_^)


----------



## Sidonia (Apr 20, 2011)

I recently had my first tattoo started on by Peta at Seventh Circle. She's a young artist with amazing talent.
This is my tattoo of Enid Blyton's Magic Faraway Tree done in the style of the illustrations from the books.
There's about 5 hours left on this part of the design before she works on the upper half which is a circus themed land at the top of the tree (hip area) and then tree branches coming up behind the land and twisting up my side.

First session, all the outlining. 3 hours





Second Session .. Shading and some colour 3 hours


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 20, 2011)

Very cool sidonia, I havent started legs yet. Nice quote hahaha.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2011)

+1^^^ i just finished my 3/4 sleeve at the end of last year.


the finished product!!!! | Facebook

sorry for the FB link, but lost all my pics off my pc a while back!


----------



## GrantD (Apr 20, 2011)

cathy1986 said:


> lol not a fan of tatts all thos silly people who get their bodies covered in them up the neck on the hands its looks stupid the colour clash with ya clothes and when your old and wrincly ur gonna stand ther looking in the mirror saying *** did i do hahahahahahahh ps i dont mind tasteful ones that mean something that are put in a right place that fit into your bodys flow but i hate patchwork idiots


Funny - i'm the same! 
Not a fan of children, all those silly people distorting their bodies and lives, the babies are all over them - their hands, their necks, covered up in 'em. It looks stupid! The kid always clashes with your clothes (sometimes physically), and when the kid is 65 it's gonna be all old and wrinkly and standing in front of a mirror saying *** did Mum do this? hahahahaha
ps: I don't mind tasteful kids, but I really don't want them near me. Rather than inflict 'em upon me, the parents should keep 'em at home. 
Breeders.. taking up all the good parking spaces.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm..not sure when I can get one (how old do you have to be with parental permission again?) but I really want this on my lower back with "Amor verus moritur numquam" underneath it (roughly translated it means 'true love never dies')


----------



## Tristan (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 21, 2011)

Toooooooooool. That's dedication that is.


----------



## AshMan (Apr 21, 2011)

Toooool!!


----------



## Tristan (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah i love pretty much everything Maynard does Tool being my favorite ever it sings deeply to me.

as for more tats i have been trying to come up with many differant ideas regarding Greek mythology, really want to try and do something with Pandora and the "box" with evil escaping, and recently i have thought of something with regards to Moirae as well


----------



## Defective (Apr 21, 2011)

im getting the Awesome as ****** rabbit with _'It's no use analyzing your life the whole time. Those analyses won’t help you when you’re dead."_

with 'Green Day' above the rabbit


----------



## Inkage (Apr 21, 2011)

GrantD said:


> Funny - i'm the same!
> Not a fan of children, all those silly people distorting their bodies and lives, the babies are all over them - their hands, their necks, covered up in 'em. It looks stupid! The kid always clashes with your clothes (sometimes physically), and when the kid is 65 it's gonna be all old and wrinkly and standing in front of a mirror saying *** did Mum do this? hahahahaha
> ps: I don't mind tasteful kids, but I really don't want them near me. Rather than inflict 'em upon me, the parents should keep 'em at home.
> Breeders.. taking up all the good parking spaces.



Hahaha


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 21, 2011)

Tristan said:


> yeah i love pretty much everything Maynard does Tool being my favorite ever it sings deeply to me.
> 
> as for more tats i have been trying to come up with many differant ideas regarding Greek mythology, really want to try and do something with Pandora and the "box" with evil escaping, and recently i have thought of something with regards to Moirae as well


 
Did you see them on their last tour?


----------



## Fiamma (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow some absolutely beautiful artwork!!!! Thanks for sharing all. I got my first tattoo at 51, knew I would get one one day but didn't know where or what till then. Now have 7 small tatts all buddhist symbols. Six of them are from White Tara which is the name the Monk gave me when I took refuge.

I'm always stopping people so I can have a close up look at their body art.

Keep the photos coming please


----------



## killimike (Apr 21, 2011)

Fiamma said:


> ... Six of them are from White Tara which is the name the Monk gave me when I took refuge....



Cool! Mind if I ask what school of Buddhism?


----------



## Fiamma (Apr 21, 2011)

killimike - "Federation for the Preservation of the Mahayana Tradition" (FPMT).

I would like to get a couple of bigger tattoos later of maybe a beardie or a flying fox or both lol


----------



## killimike (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks. I have a friend who is involved with a Sakya group. Neither of us have any tattoos tho


----------



## MissVampz (Apr 21, 2011)

Depends where you go. Some places will do 16 with permission. My artist won't because it's far too risky.


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Inkage (Apr 22, 2011)

We don't tattoo under 18's..Unless its a family member or something.. 16's too young, besides the ''risk'' they choose dumb tattoos in ridiculous places and its a nightmare.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Tristan (Apr 22, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Did you see them on their last tour?


 
unfortunately not  so disappointing tho in 06 i flew from Perth to Melbourne for 1 week to see them Playing


----------



## sookie (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks saximus,was wondering where to go to get my snakes and vines around my sons name,which i had done 2wks ago today.ask for spoonman an venom art in Adelaide.I had my first done by fairyland tatts in mt barker,not bad at all.love the tatt that Mo did,she was gentle and really nice.and it is very unique writing that she drew up for me.....very unique.will try to put up a pic soon but having all sorts of trouble doing that.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 22, 2011)

Here are two of mine, first one is for my son Rory:





This one is for my son Oak:




Unfortunately the colours are a little weird in the first one due too the canera and it was a little hard to take the photo myself. It is done over a scar hence the shineyness, but it doesn't look that shiney in real life. It says "The Scribes Ink Outlasts the Martyrs Blood". I drew both of them.


----------



## xlucasx (Apr 22, 2011)

user larks - who did your sleeves? thats really nice work


----------



## ectotherms (Apr 22, 2011)

those tats are awesome! Thats some pretty serious ink there... i have two little ones that have meaning to a part of my life and am getting a snake one around my ankle and going up my calf (caus i loovveee snakes). I dont care what i look like when im old with tats, i figure you r old...ur gona look pretty bad anyways haha. Besides im pretty sure on your death bed you regret what you didnt do in your life, not what you did. And having tattoos and piercings as an old woman or man wont be out of the ordinary caus everyone else will have them too, thats the beauty of this generation. Dont get me wrong, i can understand why people find tattoos silly or annoying...but i feel the same way about kids in public. some things your just have to put up with in life. It makes it all very interesting...


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Apr 22, 2011)

I have 5 tattoo's all up.. want a big one once I find the right artist.

This one is the most meaningful... I had it done after my husband passed away 2 years ago

His name was done in his handwriting (I enlarged his name that he wrote in a letter to me just before he died) and the dates are in my handwriting.







(looks a bit dodgy here because it was just after I took the paper towel off and it imprinted on there...)


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 22, 2011)

With the outline





Then Coloured





It's Latin for Strength and Courage


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Apr 22, 2011)

This is one of his tattoo's... He had the portraits done in NZ on our honeymoon in 07, and the "Quinn's Keeper" was done just before he passed away..






I remember being peeved because he didn't leave enough room for more portraits under mine and my sons... guess it doesn't really matter now though...


----------



## charlies (Apr 22, 2011)

wow prob some of the best ive seen ,,,well done


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Apr 22, 2011)

xlucasx said:


> user larks - who did your sleeves? thats really nice work



Hi Im Larks partner, he got them all done by Reg 'Spoonman on here' from Venom Art in Adelaide


----------



## Squiddy (Apr 22, 2011)

Aweome sleeves mate!


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome tattoos everyone!

I've been looking for just the right back or sleeve pieces without being a "copycat".

I'm a HUGE fan of the art on Masuimi Max and Courtney Cruz (sorry can't post links or pics as both ladies are fetish models....google is your friend though.)
Love dragons.
Proof that tasteful ink does nothing to detract from a beautiful woman.

The downsides I can see are if I get a sleeve I'm going to have to wear long sleeved shirts because of my profession...

and...

If I get a full back piece done I won't be be able to get Corset piercings.:cry:


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah i havent got my back done yet because of suspension but Ive decided it wont really be a problem, only be very small scars or movement but I figure I can just have a few small areas with only light shading or no ink. Still have stuff to finish first though  I wonder if other forums have as many people with ink, might go check out a toy poodle site hahaha.


----------



## gozz (Apr 24, 2011)

iam half way though getting half my side done from tit to ankle jap snake....I have sat for over 40 hrs now and i expect another 40 hrs plus to go ....The dedication needed is a huge mission ,and to earn the tatt with the needle is one i will never forget ...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 24, 2011)

a bit off-topic, but has anyone heard from _Spoonman_ recently ?? I sent a pm & an email to him a couple of months back RE: a tattoo I want him to do, and I haven't had a reply ... just wondering what's happened to him.. lol

Great tats everyone


----------



## LOFTYBOB (May 4, 2011)

Some of mine, why? because I can.






Make a statement





Just had another 6 hours of tribal on my shoulders, will post a pic when it heals.


----------



## saximus (May 4, 2011)

The one on your leg looks awesome Bob. Did you design it?
Interesting scar too...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 4, 2011)

they're mad lofty!


----------



## LOFTYBOB (May 4, 2011)

saximus said:


> The one on your leg looks awesome Bob. Did you design it?
> Interesting scar too...


 
The scars are from my other addiction, motorcycles. Trying to cover up the numerous scars I have, led me to my tattoo addiction. I now have over 120 hours logged up and there is not much free space left.

I wanted a skull looking out of my skin, and my tattoo artist found the design.
Regards Lofty


----------



## ecosnake (Jun 2, 2011)

Heres a couple more of late that I have done....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Loving the 2nd and 3rd ones!!


----------



## gti92dave (Jun 2, 2011)

i want more tatts ive just got 2 and the pic r on my fb ive got 2 skull on my arm and im keen 2 get skull number 3 on my arm i want 2 get nz tribe donw my ather arm and in a weard way i like the pain i say if u want 2 get ink do so its how u act and do that make u not the ink


----------



## marteed (Jun 2, 2011)

I have 4 all up, http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/marteed-21849/albums/tattoos-4354/ The 2 that are not pictured are my armbands, 1 is a dragon that wraps around and the other is a native american indian type band with a dream catcher, inside the dreamcatcher is a wolf. Still want more!! They are like this forum..... ADDICTIVE!


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, Larks and Saximus, those snakes are absolutely incredible. Some of the best work I've seen. Spoonman's a genius. I'm guessing he's booked way in advance, but I go to Adelaide now and then....

Your green man's lovely, too, Kaotikjezta. I just bought a green man pendant today.

I've got three at the moment (not particularly aesthetic, but incredibly meaningful), and several sessions booked to finish up the large piece I've got drawn up for my left arm. The right arm artwork's nearly done, too. That'll be expensive. Part of it is a combo portrait of my Stimson's and my CTS, with some other stuff, including the Time Spiral from The Dark Crystal.


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah he's amazing. He did almost all of the outline for mine free hand with just with a sharpie. He was only booked a couple of months in advance from memory.
There are some awesome works in this thread. So many creative people in the world haha


----------



## KREPS2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

Im also in love with getting tats. Im 20 and got around 18 tattoos atm.
Their pretty much all ove the place atm and some are back yard jobs.
I was thinking i might dedicate my right leg to herps.
But getting a leg tattooed kills.
I think its the worst place to get tattooed.

My right arm is almost finished for a sleeve witch is all jap.
Im roughly a quarter through my left witch is going to be all skulls and demons and stuff lyk that.
Ive got 2 angels on my chest. A eagle on my back. ut only out lined and ive got a dragon on my left led. at the bottom.
I would upload some pics but i dnt have a camera and the camera on my fone is really crap.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

few of my many


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome chest piece Matt. I bet that one didn't tickle


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Awesome chest piece Matt. I bet that one didn't tickle


 hahahaha was so bad.. stomach is way worst.


----------



## striker321 (Jun 2, 2011)

one on my leg done myself


----------



## KREPS2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

xDragonx How much did ur head hurt u??
Was thinking to get something on my head


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got 2 - King cobra and the other is a tiger snake/sword/rose thingy lol [hard to explain] want another but not sure of what and where lol.. if anyone has any suggestions pm me  Awesome pics though everyone!


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

whiteblaze786 said:


> I've got 2 - King cobra and the other is a tiger snake/sword/rose thingy lol [hard to explain]


 pics?


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 2, 2011)

Still looking for "the" perfect back piece....thought I saw the right piece..it was pink magnolias on a back ground of black random ink spots...saw it, didn't "fav" it!

I love the look of thigh-hip pieces ....still looking for the right artist with the right feel.

Love the light handed, subtle "Asian" themes.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus: best way to put it.. cant show the pics on a public forum lmao...


----------



## jeska84 (Jun 2, 2011)

*snake tat by my fav artist, Stevie Edge*

hi guys, this is a recent snake tat by my favourite artist, Stevie Edge





he did this owl on my back - a cover up job. you can see just see the old tat under the wing feathers. he always produces such great quality, i'm never gonna get tattooed by anyone else but him again.






his website - stevie edge

cheers  jess


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

whiteblaze786 said:


> saximus: best way to put it.. cant show the pics on a public forum lmao...


 See now I just want to see them even more


----------



## Rissa (Jun 2, 2011)

This is my tattoo.




This is part of my husbands sleeve, he had UV ink put in it so it glows under black light. Sorry it is on the side.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> See now I just want to see them even more


 
Haha well i was being honest


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

hammerhead shark sorry its upside down>


<afew of mine


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

hopenkyle4eva said:


> xDragonx How much did ur head hurt u??
> Was thinking to get something on my head


it sucked so much but i do it again soon ha ha


----------



## ecosnake (Jun 7, 2011)

one of today clients....


----------



## eitak (Jun 7, 2011)

My latest one have a few more, but have no photos at the ready


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice as Eitak! where abouts is it on you?


----------



## eitak (Jun 7, 2011)

On my thigh, on the side up the top . . I love it!!! Will have to get photos of my others to post when I can be bothered


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 7, 2011)

Thought so!! Looks awesome! I love how the tree has been done so it fades into the background and the flamingo stands out heaps.


----------



## eitak (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks!! yeah i'm really happy with how it turned out


----------



## najanaja (Jun 8, 2011)

My new tatt..

this one is a traditional tattoo when you become a Japanese Shotokan Karate Instructor.

was only done 2 hours ago so is still a little tender now...


----------



## shelley_thatcher (Jun 8, 2011)

:O luv the python sleeves!!! these are mine


----------



## hrafna (Jun 9, 2011)

here is one of mine. all of mine have a personal story to it. this was also a present from my artist for a b-day!


----------



## MissVampz (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread but had to share my newest! 

View attachment 210248
View attachment 210249


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cant see the pics?


----------



## Jimmy_mc0713 (Jul 21, 2011)

where bouts in adelaide you get that done saximus i live in adelaide and want to add another snake tattoo in the next couple of weeks


----------



## saximus (Jul 21, 2011)

It was a place called Venom Art in Prospect. The artist was Spoonman (Reg)


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jul 21, 2011)

Some awesome looking tatts on this thread!
Haven't got any yet but wanna get a Thorny Devil on my stomach or back for my first 1...next a Green Tree Python or some other snake for my arm and then see what happens from there.
Anyone know of any exceptionally good tatooists in the Melbourne area that have done good ones of reptiles and frogs?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 21, 2011)

There are a lot of good artists in Melb. What area are you?


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 21, 2011)

Hope the link works.
This is my latest ink, I love it.

Log In | Facebook


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jul 21, 2011)

Haven't posted on this site in agessssss!

Heres mine, had just stood up from the chair.

Looking at getting up on the shoulder and chest done next.


----------



## centro (Jul 21, 2011)

hells yeh dude, im also a tattoo junkie having 10 aswell, sleeve, ribs, various others, since buying a snake ive considered getting a snake tattoo, yours looks awesome tho, great finish on it


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jul 23, 2011)

This is my first ... I got it when I turned 18 =D ... My parents actually quiet liked this one... surprisingly!!

View attachment 210590


And this is my recent one... Just to have a giggle!
View attachment 210591


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 23, 2011)

LilMissSnakey said:


> This is my first ... I got it when I turned 18 =D ... My parents actually quiet liked this one... surprisingly!!
> 
> View attachment 210590
> 
> ...



Pics dont appear to work?!


----------



## Chrisy (Jul 23, 2011)

View attachment 210600

This is my first tat, got it a few years ago for my birthday and the second one was a chirstmas present to myself and I love both of them and I so want more 
View attachment 210602


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 23, 2011)

Chrisy said:


> View attachment 210600
> 
> This is my first tat, got it a few years ago for my birthday and the second one was a chirstmas present to myself and I love both of them and I so want more
> View attachment 210602



Doesnt look like pics work on this one either?!


----------



## Chrisy (Jul 24, 2011)

MMM strange, well I will try again, if not check the pics in my album.


----------



## Inkage (Jul 25, 2011)

This is a roughy of something i'll be starting later in the week.


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jul 25, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> There are a lot of good artists in Melb. What area are you?



Outer eastern suburbs. 
A mate just got a tree frog and a kookaburra done from a tattooist in St Kilda which were pretty good and very detailed, but would like to sus out a few more places.
If you could list a few tattooists around the eastern side of Melbourne that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bundysnake (Jul 25, 2011)

View attachment 210907
Tattooed by Myles Paten @ OZTATZ Vermont VIC


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 25, 2011)

bundysnake said:


> View attachment 210907
> Tattooed by Myles Paten @ OZTATZ Vermont VIC



'Invalid attatchment'


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jul 26, 2011)

Did the pics work this time?

View attachment 210975


View attachment 210976


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jul 26, 2011)

Nah no good again LilMissSnakey.

Upload to photobucket and share the direct links if attaching doesn't work


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jul 26, 2011)

3rd time lucky...? cross my fingers lol

mytattoo.jpg picture by StevieLong - Photobucket

mytattoo.jpg picture by StevieLong - Photobucket

=D


PS thanks AnthonyJ for the advice =D


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jul 26, 2011)

Snakelove said:


> This is my half sleeve. 6 hours all up. I can probably say that tattoos are as addictive as reps. lol



what are the dates on the inside of your arm. Kids b'days?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha where abouts in St Kilda, I know a few there. Outer east huh, um Ill have a look but most of the places I know are inner and northern. Purple haze has a pretty good name and there is a few others. Im pretty sure a mate of mine has a good guy out that way so Ill ask him as well. I just booked in some of my leg in Fitzroy and most of my neck was St Kilda.



Elapo said:


> Outer eastern suburbs.
> A mate just got a tree frog and a kookaburra done from a tattooist in St Kilda which were pretty good and very detailed, but would like to sus out a few more places.
> If you could list a few tattooists around the eastern side of Melbourne that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 2, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> what are the dates on the inside of your arm. Kids b'days?



Nah mate, they're my family's b'day. Family is important so that's why I got it. Cheers


----------



## feathergrass (Aug 2, 2011)

65 roses isnt that for cystic fibrosis?....wicked cool anyhow i have a few tats no one seems to worry about what my tats are where i live and if they do i done care


----------



## Defective (Aug 2, 2011)

so i'm on track and as soon as i lose my first goal weight amount i'm getting Micky G at Victims of ink, Port melb to do a portrait of Yoda with his name and hatch date!! it will be on my ribs on the left side close to my heart


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a skull man sort of thing on my ribs (Tim Burton), holding a pumpkin. Yes its as childish as it sounds and I love it.


----------



## shell477 (Aug 2, 2011)

LOVE Tim Burton films!

You should totally put up a pic...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 3, 2011)

Will do, I have to find the other hard drive or the camera hahaha. Cant remember if I pt it up already but some of my other ones are somewhere on the thread.


----------



## cactus2u (Aug 3, 2011)

View attachment 212460

Start of my back 15 hrs done in 3 sessions


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Aug 5, 2011)

Voodoo Ink in St. Kilda
Inner and northern suburbs is ok to travel to, if their good tattooists its worth makin the trip there
There's tattooists everywhere around Melbourne, too many to choose from haha, it'll be worth checkin a few out first as the tatt i'm looking to get of a Thorny Devil is quite detailed
Yeh have heard Purple Haze is good. Where bouts in St. Kilda and Fitzroy do ya go to?
Thanks for ya help mate too



Twitch_80 said:


> Haha where abouts in St Kilda, I know a few there. Outer east huh, um Ill have a look but most of the places I know are inner and northern. Purple haze has a pretty good name and there is a few others. Im pretty sure a mate of mine has a good guy out that way so Ill ask him as well. I just booked in some of my leg in Fitzroy and most of my neck was St Kilda.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ran who works at the piercing urge in commercial rd is amazing but his style is quite unique so it really has to work with your design. Chapel tattoo is good and bad, they have a great name and some of their artists are amazing. They also have artists from overseas often working out of the shop for a month or a few months. The problem is they can be quite full of themselves and you have to pick the right artist. They are also really expensive and often have a long waiting list. Geordie Cole and the artists at tattoo magic in Fitzroy are awesome, one of the best. Long waiting list and bit procey but really worth it. I got my chest/belly and first sleeve in bendigo from a friend of mine but she is no longer tattooing. I got my other sleeve started by ran and continues my left sleeve over my shoulder and up my neck by some guys in st kilda. A friend of mine has recently started doing her own in northcote so Im going to let her have half a leg and see how it ends up  My knuckles were in st kilda as well but the little mo on my finger was a safety pin, just for fun. Start buying magazines, you will end up noticing styles or colours etc that you like and it will be from the same artists, then go to them


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks very much for ya advice Twich_80 , you've been a great help. Starting up a list of good ones. Once i decide on the photo i want copied i'll be looking into it more.
Will be checking out Tattoo Magic in Fitzroy for sure, dont mind waiting.
Met a bloke through a mate whos just moved in with em who tattoos, saw his portfolio of drawings and was pretty impressed. Might be gettin him to do the Taurus symbol on my arm.
Got a few places to choose from now 
I can see that this is going to get addictive after i get my first one hehe
Cheers mate


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 5, 2011)

No prob, happy to help, always good to see more ink. Oh it does, another expensive hobby hahaha. Thats pretty much the way to do it, decide on your tatt then find an artist that is good at that kind of design. Keep us posted. PS make sure you see some of his work not just designs.


----------



## saximus (Aug 5, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Thats pretty much the way to do it, decide on your tatt then find an artist that is *good at that kind of design*. Keep us posted. PS make sure you see some of his work not just designs.


Very important point. I recently saw a pin-up girl looked terrible. However the artist was very skilful. Apparently semi-realistic looking bodies and faces just aren't his strong point. Get him to draw script or some sort of gothic, ghoulish looking face and he's incredible


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 7, 2011)

A few of my girlfriends and I went to the tattoo shop yesterday (tattoo temple @ burwood if anyone in sydney wants an awesome Tatt!) for a few "small" tattoos. I ended coming home with my neck done an





And started on my chest piece! By the time we started that, it was Midnight so I just got the out line done and will go back next week to get the colour done, get my sleeve touched up and get another Bluebird on my left hand shoulder to bring it all together. The bird and heart goes down to my sternum...


----------



## Tigion (Aug 9, 2011)

My first tatt


----------



## porkosta (Aug 9, 2011)

So this is my "in progress" Dragon tattoo.

This is my first tattoo.... it will not be my last


----------



## Inkage (Aug 9, 2011)

Few in progress things

Little Gas mask guy..


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 12, 2011)

Amazonian theme. Only had two session so far.
For my two kids:
Jack - I have a completed Jack of hearts under my arm that all the vines tie into.
Hunter - You can see him on my shoulder. Next session on Thursday. Be good to get some colour.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Guys.

I like looking at tattoo art, even though I have no intentions of putting myself through that. But are there places that will do non-permanent ones? not the lick and stick ones that kids use  something that would last a while but eventually wash off?


----------



## Jen (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you mean Henna tats Kath?

Anyone know of a great place in Perth? I want a few small tats done. Also if anyone has any experience with wrist tattoos?


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 23, 2011)

Henna Body Art - Body Painting & Temporary Tattoos


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 23, 2011)

My last link didn't work. Trying to do this from my phone. 
Try again





And here is with another session done.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 23, 2011)

Are they henna? (non permanent) ones Chewy?

No idea of terminology Jen but I guess that's probably what I'm asking about haha


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 24, 2011)

No these aren't Henna Kath. I've been trying but they just won't wash off.

I don't know much about henna except all the kids at schoolies in Bali were getting them.
This might help with some info though.
Temporary tattoo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool. I am going to play a trick on my husband with one of them....hehehe...I had a dream that I still remember of getting a tattoo from shoulder to elbow of one of my pythons wrapped around my arm and its head resting just past my elbow.


----------



## Firedrake (Aug 24, 2011)

Have to be quite careful with the ones like in Bali, one of my school mates got one done and it was supposed to wash off. It had a reaction with his skin so bad it's scarred permanently


----------



## saratoga (Aug 25, 2011)

Check out this Tiger Snake tattoo from Bill Flowers youtube channel

Tiger Snake Tattoo - YouTube


----------



## PaulH (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like that is going to be an awesome tatt CHEWY cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Tigion (Aug 26, 2011)

my new scoprion tatt


----------



## dez86 (Aug 26, 2011)

View attachment 215294
my latest


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;grvR2R573ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grvR2R573ko[/video]
this tatt is awesome !


----------



## Inkage (Aug 27, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> [video=youtube;grvR2R573ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grvR2R573ko[/video]
> this tatt is awesome !



He has some patience, so much round grouping work..


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 30, 2011)

Got this one done yesty. Get the other side done next week 
I won't lie. It didn't tickle. But it was bearable enough to go back for more.
I also have a star on my left elbow, 'Seize the day' on my lower back, 'Mum' and 'Gam' on my wrists and the Southern Cross on the back of my neck.
larks- I'm sure you've heard it a million times before. But wow. Just jawdropping work. I love your arms! I just want to keep looking at the first page of this thread.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 30, 2011)

That looks pretty Tara. Looks like its tied to your skin.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanx Kathy. Still gotta get a few skin tones done around the sides which'll make it look even better


----------



## Smithers (Sep 1, 2011)

I feel for the artist

Tattoo Recipient FAIL - YouTube


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 1, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I feel for the artist
> 
> Tattoo Recipient FAIL - YouTube



Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Smithers (Sep 1, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Got this one done yesty. Get the other side done next week
> I won't lie. It didn't tickle. But it was bearable enough to go back for more.
> I also have a star on my left elbow, 'Seize the day' on my lower back, 'Mum' and 'Gam' on my wrists and the Southern Cross on the back of my neck.
> larks- I'm sure you've heard it a million times before. But wow. Just jawdropping work. I love your arms! I just want to keep looking at the first page of this thread.
> View attachment 215749



Smokin Tatt, I bet it tickled I found the ribs n lower back pretty enduring. How long under the gun on that piece ?


----------



## ssssmithy (Sep 1, 2011)

got this one tuesday arvo. one more session to go with it. then start on filling the whole arm 
for my little cousin whom passed away bit over 3 years ago,ages 13.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 1, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Smokin Tatt, I bet it tickled I found the ribs n lower back pretty enduring. How long under the gun on that piece ?


Thanx man. Just under 2 and a half hours but that was with a fair few breaks.
I shall post pics when I get the other side done. Half looking forward to it and half not.
I have decided my next tatt will be an amyae .... haven't decided where though... I'll get my real ones first.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 1, 2011)

Love to see the Amyae tatt,...been thinking the same for a yr I should get another one. Hmm now the hard choice of which species of Gecko


----------



## Defective (Sep 1, 2011)

Full portrait of Yoda on my side is my next..i have so many nexts


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah I plan on getting frogs, a snake or 2 and a turtle to show my love for all reptiles and amphibians as well.
Like you, hard choices. Just got to decide on how, who, what and where.
I'm with you Rhi- SO many 'nexts'. Aha.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 15, 2011)

There we go! 
Both sides complete. All done.
Happy as Larry.
Took under 5 hours all up.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Sep 15, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> There we go!
> Both sides complete. All done.
> Happy as Larry.
> Took under 5 hours all up.
> ...



Looks good, congrats


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 15, 2011)

Thankyou very much


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 15, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> There we go!
> Both sides complete. All done.
> Happy as Larry.
> Took under 5 hours all up.
> ...


 
That looks hot! Did it hurt on the sides?


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah it wasn't the best experience I've ever had in my life.
It was easier the second time round? Got mixed ideas as to why.
But SO worth it, eh eh!?  Cheers.


----------



## gosia (Sep 15, 2011)

When people ask me why I have tatts I simply say - "well if my body is my temple - I am simply hanging some pictures on the walls  "


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 15, 2011)

PaulH said:


> Looks like that is going to be an awesome tatt CHEWY cant wait to see the finished product.



Thanks very much Paul, I've a few more hours done now and the background shading is complete. Now to bring on the colour.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 15, 2011)

I like that one! *stares*
Look forward to updates


----------



## saximus (Sep 15, 2011)

Can you guys help me out with my next one? I have the picture that I want and I have a rough idea of colours but every time I try to colour it (either with the old colour pencils or with the help of a friend and her photoshop skills) it seems like there is something missing/not right. Below is the black and white and the one my friend had a go at editing for me. Can you artsy types give me some tips on what's wrong with it?


----------



## Smithers (Sep 15, 2011)

Heliconia's and the Beetle will look kool, well the whole thing will, awesome design. Update us for sure.


----------



## Inkage (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe leave that to the person doing it.


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks T,
I'm liking yours too. I can imagine that tickled a bit too. I like to keep my session close together and I think I'm getting use to it. I had a sleep throughout the last two sessions...but two babies keeping me up all night, that the most peace I get all week.
I'd like to see an amyae too. Keep us posted.



Smithers said:


> Heliconia's and the Beetle will look kool, well the whole thing will, awesome design. Update us for sure.



Cheers Weyland,
A sharp eye and a good memory would recognise the millipede and bug as work by David (Moloch05)
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ies-5373/peruvian-amazon-7-santa-cruz-131221/
I wanted more but my bicep isn't big enough.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 17, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> There we go!
> Both sides complete. All done.
> Happy as Larry.
> Took under 5 hours all up.
> ...



You'd be the master of pain by now Tara  Looks Awesome  Now what's next?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 3, 2011)

Finally finished my chest! Thinking about what to do next already. Thinking on starting on my back.. Not sure what to do though.



ssssmithy said:


> got this one tuesday arvo. one more session to go with it. then start on filling the whole arm
> for my little cousin whom passed away bit over 3 years ago,ages 13.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216030


Thats awesome sssmithy. Love the colours and shadow. its just brilliant.



TaraLeigh said:


> There we go!
> Both sides complete. All done.
> Happy as Larry.
> Took under 5 hours all up.
> ...


 
TaraLeigh- that looks fantastic hun.. 



saximus said:


> Can you guys help me out with my next one? I have the picture that I want and I have a rough idea of colours but every time I try to colour it (either with the old colour pencils or with the help of a friend and her photoshop skills) it seems like there is something missing/not right. Below is the black and white and the one my friend had a go at editing for me. Can you artsy types give me some tips on what's wrong with it?



I agree with Inkage, ask your tattooist, they'll know what to do. I really like the design. another take on the happy/sad masks (sorry cant think of the proper name atm, big weekend! LOL).


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers Smithers.... you know what is next but after the amyae, I'm not sure, got a few in mind I want to get so need to decide.
Thanx babe.
Along with the rest of yours, I like your swirly stars and stuff on your arm, I plan on getting something similar on my sleeve.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 3, 2011)

hehehe! I keep coming home with bigger and bigger ones. the day I went to get my chest done, I was only meant to be getting a little tat, but then hubby had given me the *****s and bribed me with more money trying to get me to talk to him,. should have seen his face when he woke up in the morning and saw my chest!!! LOL. 

I wanna get a snake down my ribs, but gotta finish off my chest first!


----------



## viridis (Oct 3, 2011)

Done by a Thai mate of mine. 

21 hours in two days and the 11 & 1/2 hour sitting was not much fun


----------



## Smithers (Oct 3, 2011)

Love it  But im biased having a full back koi also


----------



## Defective (Oct 3, 2011)

this is what my cousin and i are getting hopefully at the start of next year...





^^ its the BULEY coat of arms but instead of having our last name at the bottom there i think we're having 'Us' put in...mine is going on my ribs on the right side and i think my cousin is getting his on the left side


----------



## doggyguinness (Oct 3, 2011)

Decided to get a little tattoo of a snake.


----------



## saximus (Oct 3, 2011)

Didn't work Doggy


----------



## doggyguinness (Oct 3, 2011)

Should now.


----------



## saximus (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow it's very bright. I love the colours


----------



## Sel (Oct 3, 2011)

I have this tattooed on my lower back, just in black no colour.

View attachment 220335


I only wanted one tattoo (got this one about 10 years ago) but lately i have been thinking about another, just some initials on the inside of my wrist with something else..undecided at the moment. Also thinking i want to add to my back tattoo.. but damn it hurts down there!


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just a few of mine

Tony Story - Palace of Pain











Mike Cartel - Palace of Pain






Plus my lil nephew Rue 






Ryan Dickenson - Inner Vision


----------



## brian.m (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is my 2 tattoo's i got the one on my back first, in feb 2008, 3.5 hrs to complete and got the arm done jan 2010, took 6hrs in one sitting 
View attachment 220456
View attachment 220457


----------



## porkosta (Oct 4, 2011)

My "now complete" Dragon


----------



## brian.m (Oct 4, 2011)

any one know why my post doesn't show the pics just the links?


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 4, 2011)

try the "go advanced" button down the bottom it should work once in there


----------



## brian.m (Oct 4, 2011)

attempt 2... in advance mode 
Here is my 2 tattoo's i got the one on my back first, in feb 2008, 3.5 hrs to complete and got the arm done jan 2010, took 6hrs in one sitting


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 11, 2011)

This is my first tatt  












its an ambigram so you can read it both ways.. It says 'Beautiful Disaster'


----------



## MisssssSyrine (Oct 11, 2011)

My work in progress  I just love her


----------



## Joshua-Tree (Oct 11, 2011)

*tree tat*

my nick has been Tree since early high school so thought tree tat it is =P


----------



## saximus (Oct 11, 2011)

Joshua that's fantastic! 
Kitten you chose an interesting spot for your first one . Was it painful there?


----------



## killimike (Oct 11, 2011)

I like the tree, Tree 

Kitten, that's better than my brother's in a similar location that says 'Made in Australia' with an arrow...


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 12, 2011)

I was actually surprised how little it did hurt cos I was freaking out.. People told me it would hurt more there but it seemed fine.. Stung a bit but nothing to bad.. Thank God cos I hate pain lols..

Haha thanks Killimike, that'd be a funny one to see..


----------



## Twitch_80 (Oct 15, 2011)

MisssssSyrine said:


> View attachment 221527
> My work in progress  I just love her





Looks familiar!! lol


----------



## PaulH (Oct 24, 2011)

Thought I'd show off some more work I had done today.


----------



## Ella (Oct 24, 2011)

jeremy_88 said:


> What this guy said ^.
> 
> Another one I hate is almost everyone that brings it up in conversation asks how much I paid to get what I have done (only have one but large piece). People can't appreciate it for what it is they have to try and put a money value to it. Just a bit of as pet peeve of mine hah



I'll ask how much as a way to judge how much I need to save before I can get my next one!


----------



## Inkage (Oct 24, 2011)

Flower from the other day...


----------



## mungus (Oct 24, 2011)

I got a tatt.......cant attach the photo though 
It reads " ads " most of the time BUT on some mornings & special occasions it reads "adidas " :lol:


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 24, 2011)

mungus said:


> I got a tatt.......cant attach the photo though
> It reads " ads " most of the time BUT on some mornings & special occasions it reads "adidas " :lol:



haha thats classic!!


----------



## mungus (Oct 25, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> This is my first tatt
> 
> 
> View attachment 221523
> ...




As this is your first Tatt, positioning it was very important.
The old saying " how low can you go " certainly applies here.
Not to much more IMO.........:lol:
I like it !


----------



## Beard (Oct 25, 2011)

mungus said:


> I got a tatt.......cant attach the photo though
> It reads " ads " most of the time BUT on some mornings & special occasions it reads "adidas " :lol:



Is that all


----------



## mungus (Oct 25, 2011)

Beard said:


> Is that all



Forgot to mention its in capital letters with 10mm spacing ...........:lol:


----------



## alyce_marie (Oct 25, 2011)

**




this was my first one, got it a year or so ago now.


----------



## PaulH (Nov 1, 2011)

Some new work...
View attachment 224179


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Nov 1, 2011)

dude im gettin a red belly black as well next month check out the pic


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, after about 6 weeks, my artist has come back from a guest spot in Perth and I was able to have a quick session today.
I hope David doesn't mind me reposting his photos as they are crackers and quite obviously the inspiration for that part of my piece.










and


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

mungus said:


> Forgot to mention its in capital letters with 10mm spacing ...........:lol:



HAHAHAH

Yeah well mine says " ADIDAS- Proud Shoe Sponsor of The Beijing China Olympic Games 2008 " and then has the full list of all athletes who competed.

The outline hurt the most.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 1, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> HAHAHAH
> 
> Yeah well mine says " ADIDAS- Proud Shoe Sponsor of The Beijing China Olympic Games 2008 " and then has the full list of all athletes who competed.
> 
> The outline hurt the most.



Is that like one of those names on a grain of rice things?


----------



## gandal88 (Nov 2, 2011)

^^ LOL got this started on monday go back in 2 weeks to finish View attachment 224249


----------



## emmbo (Nov 2, 2011)

some of my ink my partner got me for my bday recently


----------



## gandal88 (Nov 2, 2011)

nice i cant wait to finish mine =D after 3 hrs i bailed it started hurting a bit lol but he catered to my ego and told me he doesnt do more than 3 hrs stints LOL


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah 3 hours is a good stint...after that the adrenaline starts to wear thin and your body goes into recovery mode... As a tattooist as well I would imagine 3 hours of focusing hard on a pretty small space would start to wear thin too hey


----------



## saximus (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah I've had a five hour session and I wanted to die. I vowed I wouldn't get any more after that. That was January and I've had two more since haha. HP was it you who posted the Yoda and Darth tatts? I wanted to show my fiancee but couldn't find the pic...


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I have a high tolerance to pain... had a few full days booked in ( 7-8 hrs) in the past and I was fine..

Or ya all a bunch of woooses


----------



## Basssman (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm with u bluey i think everyone must feel it really different I had three 6-7 hr sits within a 4week period on my sleeve and thought it was pretty easy haha

Cheers sam


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pineapple Kitten that tattoo is pretty cool being an.........ambigram did you say? although I wouldn't have been able to read it without a translation :? though now I can see it. Mungus, I seem to recall watching a TV show once about a bloke who got a snake tattoo..........lets just say it was tattooed all the way onto his head as well so sometimes it was a snake, sometimes it was a snake with a gaping mouth etc. there was absoloutely no flesh left uncoloured down there made me cringe to no end, I imagine the healing time would have been terrible too, popping scabs every morning..............hopefully I've kept it PG enough


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> ........ HP was it you who posted the Yoda and Darth tatts? ............



Yeah mate the original drawing is in the Photoshop thread I think..... but the tattoo itself is here: not the best pic cuz the ink was still fresh... much cleaner now.....


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 2, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Yeah mate the original drawing is in the Photoshop thread I think..... but the tattoo itself is here: not the best pic cuz the ink was still fresh... much cleaner now.....



lol shaved nipples!!!

I have one black and one blue tattooed nipple , lol


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah man had to get the whole area shaved- I was like dude Im doing my own nipples man- unless you're insured for nipple loss. 

Ive had a few good nights out though Paul that have ended with black and blue nipples 

By the way what are you doing checking out my sweet nipples man?

......you should be admiring the ink. I'm starting to doubt you even have any tats HAHA


----------



## saximus (Nov 2, 2011)

I got this last Thursday so it's still a but scabby and shiny from the bepanthen. The sketch was just black and white so I had to come up with colours for it. I ended up just printing it out and playing with the old colour pencils. I'm really impressed with what the artist did from my crappy pencil art.
It also looks more round and less mongy in person but I just can't seem to get a good photo


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn mate the links not working !


----------



## saximus (Nov 2, 2011)

Better? I don't understand this thing sometimes... Should just stick with photobucket I think


----------



## Megzz (Nov 2, 2011)

emmbo said:


> some of my ink my partner got me for my bday recently
> 
> View attachment 224251
> View attachment 224252
> View attachment 224253



Beautiful.


----------



## emmbo (Nov 2, 2011)

Megzz said:


> Beautiful.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks  im very happy with it and cant wait to finish off the whole sleeve!


----------



## Aussielostegypt (Nov 2, 2011)

*Jungle Python on calf.*


----------



## PaulH (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's an owl i had put in yesterday.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 8, 2011)

SICK owl !!!!!


----------



## mungus (Nov 8, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> Pineapple Kitten that tattoo is pretty cool being an.........ambigram did you say? although I wouldn't have been able to read it without a translation :? though now I can see it. Mungus, I seem to recall watching a TV show once about a bloke who got a snake tattoo..........lets just say it was tattooed all the way onto his head as well so sometimes it was a snake, sometimes it was a snake with a gaping mouth etc. there was absoloutely no flesh left uncoloured down there made me cringe to no end, I imagine the healing time would have been terrible too, popping scabs every morning..............hopefully I've kept it PG enough



:shock: OMG !!
He's extremely luck that its not a anaconda design !!
He's be popping scab's for years !!
photo's or it did'nt happen..........:lol:


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 8, 2011)

mungus said:


> photo's or it did'nt happen..........:lol:



no pics necessary pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smithers (Nov 8, 2011)

lol type in penis dragon tattoo on google images,.....now that's dedication to the art of tattooing.


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 8, 2011)

haha that actually looks cool.. bet it hurt like no other... but still



Smithers said:


> lol type in penis dragon tattoo on google images,.....now that's dedication to the art of tattooing.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 8, 2011)

An oldie but a goodie...


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 8, 2011)

LOL I was watching Nirvana on VHS last night as the DVD got stuffed by the lightning strike!


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha what's a VHS is that some type of Jag Morph that you've been secretly working on !?

Was it the Reading show ? My kid loves that video; the guy that rolled Kurt out at the beginning is a mate of mine...

I've said too much


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 8, 2011)

A "VHS" is a thing that lightning apparently doesn't stuff up, Um I think it was "Live tonight sold out" or the like....

Herez a pic of My foil ball... oops tats so I stay on topic....


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 9, 2011)

Those tattooed-on shoes look hyper-realistic. The massive Chupa Chup; not so much.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 9, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Those tattooed-on shoes look hyper-realistic and cool. The massive Foil ball is freeking awesome!.



Thanks


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 9, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> ....Thanks Honest Tone for teachng me tricks I never thought I would be worthy to learn from you; such as manipulating quotes so as to create an alternative reality in which I am Yoda and the rest are those annoying brown hoodie inbred midget characters...



HAHAH learning a few little tricks of the trade are we ?


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Nov 9, 2011)

WoWWWW im so glad i started this thread!!!! I havent been around for a while so Hello every1!!!  I finally got my snake. Loving everyones art  amazing stuff
Can anyone see the little mistake View attachment 225532


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 9, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> WoWWWW im so glad i started this thread!!!! I havent been around for a while so Hello every1!!!  I finally got my snake. Loving everyones art  amazing stuff
> Can anyone see the little mistake View attachment 225532



Yes- the attachment won't open !!!! untick the box when you upload it. !!! HAHAH


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL sorry bout that hope it worked this time  spot the mistake?


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 9, 2011)

bottom fangs ?


----------



## starr9 (Nov 9, 2011)

PaulH said:


> Here's an owl i had put in yesterday.



I LOVE this Owl!!!! Who did it please?! Id love to get an owl tat like this!!!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Nov 10, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> bottom fangs ?


 spot on loool


----------



## PaulH (Nov 10, 2011)

starr9 said:


> I LOVE this Owl!!!! Who did it please?! Id love to get an owl tat like this!!!




i got it at ink attack starr. Alex did it but if you want to get tattooed by him you better be quick because he wont be in the country much longer.I took in some owl pics i liked and got him to draw me one.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Nov 14, 2011)

got this started on friday night at wicked ink


----------



## saximus (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice Griz who's the artist? I don't think I'd go to anyone but Sam now


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Nov 14, 2011)

mikey at wicked ink in goulburn, hes only been tattooing for 4years but hes got alot of talent


----------



## Inkage (Nov 14, 2011)

Biomech Leg i started today..


----------



## Dippy (Nov 16, 2011)

larks said:


> Yeah that was probably me, I was walking around all day. This is my left arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Sleeves Larks, Would love to see a closer pic of the Gecko =) 

My first tatt is gonna be something like this...

http://images.theage.com.au/2010/09/06/1908734/Zelda_tattoo_lead-420x0.jpg


----------



## saximus (Nov 16, 2011)

Haha Zelda fan Dippy?


----------



## Dippy (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh yeah hehe, Skyward Sword Limited edition on pre order XD, Nothing beats Ocarina Of time though lolz


----------



## PaulH (Nov 16, 2011)

Got the arm finished today I'm wrapped with how it's turned out.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 20, 2011)

Much to hubby's disdain (or jealousy that I was at the tattoo shop and not him!lol) I started filling in some gaps to start my left sleeve.... Going with a very girly floral garden design for this arm, (a few pythons may pop up through it eventually too i think) and spoke to a tattooist who's keen to do my back job for me!

anyway here's the latest addition:


----------



## the_tzr (Nov 20, 2011)

these are all my tats atm, still getting more done tho









my newst


----------



## shell477 (Nov 20, 2011)

I now know what I'm getting next and I'm VERY EXCITED!! Will definitely be a post here from me in the next few months. 

Planning on getting a bird of paradise and stem design (full color) down my ribcage. My uncle loved these and every time lately that I see one somewhere I am reminded of him (he passed in February this year). I can not wait


----------



## Smithers (Nov 20, 2011)

Piercings look a bit angry there, have they settled since? I like the idea and placement of them, any troubles with clothing or daily living in that locale



shell477 said:


> I now know what I'm getting next and I'm VERY EXCITED!! Will definitely be a post here from me in the next few months.
> 
> Planning on getting a bird of paradise and stem design (full color) down my ribcage. My uncle loved these and every time lately that I see one somewhere I am reminded of him (he passed in February this year). I can not wait



That is a very kool flower and great idea for a tatt, don't envy you on the ribs though darl.... :/


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 20, 2011)

^^^^ i wanna know the same! everyone I have ever seen with those done seems to either be regularly or permanently infected...


----------



## the_tzr (Nov 20, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Piercings look a bit angry there, have they settled since? I like the idea and placement of them, any troubles with clothing or daily living in that locale



That photo was taken after it was done, but they healed up fine, neva had a issue with them catching on things etc, only problem i found was if you took it out to clean it would start to heal over really quick, but that could be my body lol
i lost one wen i had a accdent with a fork lift, ball poped off and bar fell out, so ended up taking the other one out as it looked odd having one in and one not there, when i had my wrists done with bars that was a bad idea, caught on everything and working on cars i almost riped it out, so just took them out.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 20, 2011)

Good it's settled, seen a few angry ones.....nipples close quickly too, and you know your alive when they get done.


----------



## saximus (Nov 20, 2011)

Smithers I wanna see your back piece. Didn't you say you've got a big Koi?


----------



## the_tzr (Nov 20, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Good it's settled, seen a few angry ones.....nipples close quickly too, and you know your alive when they get done.


lol yer nipples hahaha i found my 1st one was easy as then the second one i wasnt expecting to hurd but that did twice as much, ive had mine done for 10 years now neva had a problem with them


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 20, 2011)

the_tzr said:


> lol yer nipples hahaha i found my 1st one was easy as then the second one i wasnt expecting to hurd but that did twice as much, ive had mine done for 10 years now neva had a problem with them




Ican name one that hurts WWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY more than nipples. I can tell you know if it ever comes out, I wouldnt do it again  Then again maybe I would


----------



## shell477 (Nov 20, 2011)

You're game. 

Never.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol! I was so happy when they told me that i was having my daughter that they were giving me a caesarean.


----------



## the_tzr (Nov 20, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Ican name one that hurts WWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY more than nipples. I can tell you know if it ever comes out, I wouldnt do it again  Then again maybe I would



lol yer i dont think im game for that yet lol,(boys part tho) i dont think i could last the waiting period


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 20, 2011)

the_tzr said:


> lol yer i dont think im game for that yet lol, i dont think i could last the waiting period




Doesnt really take that long to heal, i was back in the saddle a week later


----------



## the_tzr (Nov 20, 2011)

lol thats a good thing then, i think im gonna stick to the tats tho now days bit easier with the work im doing now (underground mine gets to hot and rocks everywhere) but at some point i think i might get dermals put back in the stars.


----------



## _Jas_ (Nov 21, 2011)

Some of mine.


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 24, 2011)

A bit of colour brings a lot of life. 
Got a lot done in two and a half hours today.


----------



## PaulH (Nov 24, 2011)

This is coming together beautifully thanks for the update. Where are you getting inked chewy?


----------



## Smithers (Nov 24, 2011)

saximus said:


> Smithers I wanna see your back piece. Didn't you say you've got a big Koi?




View attachment 227486
24hrs down a few to go. mainly the water at bottom then the wind bars all round. 

Here's the artwork 

View attachment 227487


----------



## Ausxxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's one of my sleeves. Still not finished but getting there


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks great Ausxxx!


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jan 4, 2012)

I am having a cover-up done at the moment, and a snake design was the one I went for to cover a rather large tattoo I had on my upper left thigh.

3 hours yestrerday,(9 hours so far) has seen it nearly finished, just have to get some more white pumped in and a couple of roses to finish it off.

I know snakes don't have bottom fangs, but I liked how evil it looked.

Regards Lofty


----------



## JungleManSam (Jan 4, 2012)

How much do tattoos like that one cost?


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jan 4, 2012)

JungleManSam said:


> How much do tattoos like that one cost?



Most good artist are in the 120 - 150 per hour range. With loyalty comes reward, and some artist drop there hourly rate for customers that have a lot of work done.

Cover-ups take a lot longer, as they require more ink to cover over the ink that is already in the skin.

As stated above, this has taken 9 hours so far, with another 2 - 3 hours remaining.

Regards Lofty


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jan 14, 2012)

*More Ink*

Just sat through another 3 hours on my right arm. Not finished yet, but getting there.






One of my others,

Inner left leg


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 14, 2012)

Some nice tatts. 
Make sure you post some pics Exotic_Doc.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jan 30, 2012)

I got a couple more hours the other day..


----------



## Retch (Jan 30, 2012)

Tatts are good. After my backs finished i'll be getting a bhp somewhere on my body......


----------



## Erebos (Jan 30, 2012)

I got a life size Pygmy python


Cheers Brenton


----------



## sk17zn (Mar 2, 2012)

A few of my random tattoos though my back doesn't look nothing like that now.


----------



## MrMertens (Mar 2, 2012)

My arm in progress.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 2, 2012)

that looks awesome MrMertens.


----------



## vinny86 (Mar 2, 2012)

That is UNREAL MrMertens!
Love the colour and detail!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 2, 2012)

MrMertens that is fantastic!


----------



## Rango (Mar 2, 2012)

God there are some unreal creations out there!!!!!! Very nice work!!! I have just started getting another done..


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 2, 2012)

thats one big *** tattoo rango!!!


----------



## Doccee (Mar 2, 2012)

Larks, man awesome work some of the best I have seen!!!


----------



## MrMertens (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey thanks guys another sitting in a week so will put some more pics up after healing.

The talent of some tattoists is of the chart, great to see some of the work. Larks i wish my arms look a bit like your in the end. was alot of that free hand?


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2012)

MrMertens said:


> The talent of some tattoists is of the chart, great to see some of the work. Larks i wish my arms look a bit like your in the end. was alot of that free hand?


In case Larks doesn't see this, he used a photo for the head of mine then did the rest all free hand. He owns snakes so he understands how they sit and move. I'm pretty sure how he did Larks' ones too. A photo of the head to make it look like that particular animal then free hand for the rest


----------



## hypochondroac (Mar 2, 2012)

That is awesome Rango.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 19, 2012)

Got some more work done on my chest today. Just gotta colour in the 2nd rose (a cover up, which I am very happy with) and some more background work and its all done. Got my tattooist drawing up a pic of my diamond python to do on my left arm now.


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 19, 2012)

here is some art we got in Phuket last week.
The archangel took 4hrs and cost 250 bucks and the wifes took 6.5hrs and cost just over 400 got ta love Phuket
View attachment 243386
View attachment 243387
View attachment 243388
View attachment 243389


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 19, 2012)

I didn't know there was a thread for this. 

My third tattoo...


----------



## ndk1donair (Mar 20, 2012)

i also love tattooss......I have 3 tattooss on my left arm. I am so crazy for it......


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 20, 2012)

Already posted mine twice elsewhere  http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/dreadlocks-large-piercings-just-wondering-181600/

I hope that link works anyway.


----------



## shell477 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone here good at tattoo design? Got one that ive designed that needs pro tweaking...


----------



## saximus (Mar 20, 2012)

If you find an artist that you like they will usually help you with the "tweaking". They're the best people to talk to because you might come up with something that you think is awesome and perfect but that wouldn't work as a tattoo. The biggest issue with this is usually the amount of little detail people expect to be able to put into a small tat


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a small butterfly on my shoulder that actually looks more like a dead moth! lol i got it many yrs ago.


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 25, 2012)

Ausxxx said:


> Here's one of my sleeves. Still not finished but getting there



Where did you get the awesome ink ?


----------



## Ausxxx (Mar 27, 2012)

Braidotti said:


> Where did you get the awesome ink ?



Done by Pat at 2012 tattoo studio in Newcastle

He started this chest piece on me last wednesday


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

My boob job is almost finished!!! just one rose to colour and a bit more cover up work at the bottom of the rose and i'll have to start thinking about what to do next!!!

Sorry about pic quality, its very hard to take pics of ones own chest and still mantain modesty... I opted for modesty over good pics















it all blends into my sleeve nicely now and i am extremely happy with it.... Just wish it was finished already!!


----------



## pharskie (Apr 3, 2012)

Got another sitting on my arm recently. Goin to get outline to the top of my hand in the next few weeks

Will have to get a pic of my chest piece to put on here


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Apr 4, 2012)

Some pics of my outer lower Legs. Alien themed left leg, (heaps more to go)














And my Dragon Right leg,













All done by Fran Dragon Lady at Hahndorf SA



LOFTYBOB said:


> Just sat through another 3 hours on my right arm. Not finished yet, but getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## larks (Apr 6, 2012)

Had some work done to my back piece today 12 hours done so far.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2012)

MrMertens said:


> View attachment 240917
> View attachment 240918
> View attachment 240919
> My arm in progress.



Very tidy tattooing Mr M Does you artist have a website?


----------



## MrMertens (Apr 6, 2012)

Cairns city tattoo. Shane Pask is the man. Had some stutter desert peas added in the other day and the adder is finished now will post some more pics after the next sit

Sturt desert peas. Damn texting

Damn Larks thats some fine work you have...


----------



## pretzels (Apr 11, 2012)

hey guys so iv been looking through some of the tattoos on this thread and they are amazing!!!! i got my first one a few months ago and swore i wouldnt get another one...that being said im now really wanting to get my snake somewhere. just wanted to no if any girls on here have snakes on them ( i think i saw a few but not sure) 
iv always been told that snake tattoos are a very male thing...what is everyones opinion??? not that itl sway my decision either way its just interesting to no.


----------



## miss_mosher (Apr 11, 2012)

I think females could probably pull off whatever a guy can in this day and age as can a guy pull off a 'girly' tattoo. But each to their own hey, people should be comfortable in their own skin to get whatever they like 
As a female though (a bit on the shorter skinnier side) I personally prefer to keep my tattoos as feminine as possible without making them look like they shouldn't be on my body - in other words I want them to suit my personality as I've always been a bit of a tomboy. I think feminine tattoos on the ladies are SO hot, and their would't be anything more attractive with age. I keep mine more feminine so when I'm old and wrinkly, I can still look half the part  haha! However I do have two pirate sabres on my hips so we'll see how they turn out in 50 years time 
As for snake tattoos, LOVE! Especially looking at larks (apologies, I forgot your name already) tattoos! I got my first Spotted Python when I was nine years old and I loved that snake to bits, so naturally I plan to get him tattooed on me when I finish my sleeve and other leg. Of course keeping it feminie for myself, I'll probably get him in black and grey with some bright colours in the background, haven't decided yet, just depends where I finally decide to get him and how big he'll be.


pretzels said:


> hey guys so iv been looking through some of the tattoos on this thread and they are amazing!!!! i got my first one a few months ago and swore i wouldnt get another one...that being said im now really wanting to get my snake somewhere. just wanted to no if any girls on here have snakes on them ( i think i saw a few but not sure)
> iv always been told that snake tattoos are a very male thing...what is everyones opinion??? not that itl sway my decision either way its just interesting to no.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 11, 2012)

my tattoo is very girly. im in love with it and designed it myself. 
iv only just got my spotted python but hes my first snake and has helped me over come some of my fears and i absolutely love him. 
the main problem i can see if getting someone to draw him and make his picture look as good as he does in real life. im of course bias but to me he is a fantastic looking snake and i dont want the quality of him taken away.....
so uh if anyone on here is a great artist feel free to draw up my baby 

my first tattoo.


----------



## Ausxxx (Apr 16, 2012)

View attachment 247692


Got these done at the Sydney tattoo expo a few weeks back


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Apr 16, 2012)

Good to see the ladies starting to post up. My wife just started adding a dragon to her back. Lots more work to go, then a tiger will be added to the other side to balnce out the full back piece.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 16, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> I have a small butterfly on my shoulder that actually looks more like a dead moth! lol i got it many yrs ago.



...I'll raise your moth and mention my goldfish on my ankle :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

Ausxxx said:


> View attachment 247693
> View attachment 247692
> 
> 
> Got these done at the Sydney tattoo expo a few weeks back




love these Ausxxx



moosenoose said:


> ...I'll raise your moth and mention my goldfish on my ankle :lol:




pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 16, 2012)

I got a couple Bon jovi have a nice day album cover and when my old man came to Singapore for my birthday he wrote that hahahah. Also a choccobo plenty more as well but I like the random ones. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 16, 2012)

MR M that's amazing, larks too. wow. anyone seen Jessy smith tattoo from America?? he is amazing.. worth the google


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Apr 16, 2012)

My right arm, Japanese.






A little disrorted due to it being a 'self shot'


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 17, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> pics or it didnt happen.



EASY! :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 17, 2012)

Tattoos are for Low IQ locos N stuff!


----------



## saximus (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome photoshop skills Schlero


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 17, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> EASY! :lol:



very very cute MooseNoose


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 17, 2012)

The big hairy biker who I asked to do it wasn't so impressed :lol:


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Apr 17, 2012)

Ambigram 'Beautiful Disaster"


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 17, 2012)

....OH!! Sorry, I didn't even see the meaning written on the side there...I was dazzled by all the lace....:lol:  I get it, now  Forget it


----------



## miss_mosher (Apr 18, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Tattoos are for Low IQ locos N stuff!



I see what you did there... You have nice mirror 

Mirrors*


----------



## Ausxxx (Apr 18, 2012)

Few parts of my leg sleeve which is still a work in progress
Work done by Pat at 2012 Tattoo Studo in Newcastle


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Apr 19, 2012)

Ausxxx said:


> Few parts of my leg sleeve which is still a work in progress
> Work done by Pat at 2012 Tattoo Studo in Newcastle
> 
> View attachment 248085
> ...



Nice work, you got to be proud of that.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> The big hairy biker who I asked to do it wasn't so impressed :lol:



Hehehehe! Im sure they talked about you for weeks after! lol....


Ausxxx, that is some fantastic work!


----------



## daveandem2011 (Apr 19, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> This is my first tatt
> 
> 
> View attachment 221523
> ...



I bet it does lol



newtolovingsnake said:


> Ican name one that hurts WWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY more than nipples. I can tell you know if it ever comes out, I wouldnt do it again  Then again maybe I would



Your nose lol


----------



## jonez (Apr 20, 2012)

my front not yet finished


----------



## Rango (Apr 20, 2012)

a quick 2.5hrs to start my color


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Apr 24, 2012)

jonez said:


> View attachment 248337
> my front not yet finished



Sternim = OUCH, Looks good.


----------



## ssssmithy (Apr 24, 2012)

another one i got recently, the cover of story book i was read as a kid "the story of ferdinand" some might know it. 
alot more shading and colour to go then some script all the way up to my arm pit . but happy with it for now


----------



## shaye (Apr 25, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...9759618523_775743522_11473991_992715200_n.jpg
iv gotten a few more since my last post on this site


----------



## Megzz (Apr 25, 2012)

shaye said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...9759618523_775743522_11473991_992715200_n.jpg
> iv gotten a few more since my last post on this site


Looks awesome!!


----------



## Ausxxx (May 5, 2012)

Newest addition to my chest piece


----------



## MrMertens (May 11, 2012)

a coupla more sittings should just about see this nearly done


----------



## Sistinas (May 12, 2012)

View attachment 251675
Only tattoo got it for my 18th and still love it


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 21, 2012)

Rules may say no swearing, but I'm pretty f king stoked with how this is turning out. 
Prepare to drool


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks good.. There are pics of the beginning of it earlier in the thread arent there? Havent seen this thread in a while.


----------



## scottyz23 (Jun 29, 2012)

Couple of photos of what I have. Since this had most of it coloured but desperate for more.


----------



## inkaddict (Jun 29, 2012)

If anyone wants ink around sydney im in petersham .... 430 parra road petersham .... Ask for marshall shop is called platinum ink 
if u wanna see my work .... Marshall smith or [email protected] on facebook


----------



## shell477 (Jun 29, 2012)

inkaddict said:


> If anyone wants ink around sydney im in petersham .... 430 parra road petersham .... Ask for marshall shop is called platinum ink
> if u wanna see my work .... Marshall smith or [email protected] on facebook



Check out his stuff guys, its amazing!


----------



## nervous (Jun 29, 2012)

inkaddict said:


> If anyone wants ink around sydney im in petersham .... 430 parra road petersham .... Ask for marshall shop is called platinum ink
> if u wanna see my work .... Marshall smith or [email protected] on facebook


 had a look at your facebook page... nice skills.


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 29, 2012)

One of may...


----------



## Rango (Jul 18, 2012)

Latest update on a work in progress


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 18, 2012)

got some colour on my ferdinand tatt! haha


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 18, 2012)

i absolutly love tattoos ive designed a few and cant wait to get my first in a a month and a bit so keen  mines not of reptiles though



Rango said:


> a quick 2.5hrs to start my color


looks like a rachi brains tatt


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jul 21, 2012)

Wife's back is getting there,last month,





Last weeks effort


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 21, 2012)

Big hi to the ink gang,looking for a good ink place in Brissy for my GF,she has got some from Sin the Skin,but looking for a extra special place,Thanks


----------



## Danni_1488 (Jul 21, 2012)

People look down on vet students with tats? My own uncle called me cheap because im female and have 4 and am going back for a 5th one. I say ****** them, its your body and your choice. And anyway, people with ink are more fun to see naked


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 22, 2012)

Danni_1488 said:


> And anyway, people with ink are more fun to see naked



Like this chick? ( *WARNING* NSFW and probably not safe on a day you wish to eat )? -> http://****tytattoos.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/old-person-tattoo.gif


----------



## Danni_1488 (Jul 22, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Like this chick? ( *WARNING* NSFW and probably not safe on a day you wish to eat )? -> http://****tytattoos.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/old-person-tattoo.gif



HAHAHAHAHA! I needed that laugh, thanks! But seriously, good on her for having the guts to go nude!  Im 24 and wouldnt do something like that LOL!


----------



## PigFeet (Jul 22, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Like this chick? ( *WARNING* NSFW and probably not safe on a day you wish to eat )? -> http://****tytattoos.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/old-person-tattoo.gif


dont mind the canons in the background


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 22, 2012)

PigFeet said:


> dont mind the canons in the background



Yes the security guy looks like he's in his happy place haha


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 5, 2012)

****This isnt my picture nor my tatt, but its so fantastic i had to share******







The Artist is Mullner Csaba, a quick google says hes hungarian and a fantastic artist.

This has to be one of the very best snake tattoos I've ever seen. I've got the itch again now. More Ink is needed... aaaah, my other expensive hobby! Lucky my birthday is next week! lol

Just called my tattooist and told him this is the look i want for my tatt of my diamond to kick start the left sleeve, maybe even get it on my back for the start of my back.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's my latest work, I have a full sleeve and this is my lower leg (sock). Inspired by some of my favorite artists


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 5, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> Here's my latest work, I have a full sleeve and this is my lower leg (sock). Inspired by some of my favorite artistsView attachment 261453




thats awesome!


----------



## MyMitchie (Aug 5, 2012)

I adore tattoos and have 3 myself. My horses brand on my right ribcage, a koi fish on my left ribcage and the word Unconditionally on my lower back. I am getting my snake Mitch on my right thigh soon which will be my first coloured tattoo!


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 5, 2012)

larks said:


> Yeah that was probably me, I was walking around all day. This is my left arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love them. usally not a fan of sleaves but they're awesome


is that a boyde's forest dragon


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 5, 2012)

these two are just brilliant. there is some awesomely talented tattooists out there....


----------



## Rango (Aug 6, 2012)

Dam there really are some beautiful reptile tats out there!!!! Got my skeletons filled in last week... Only afew more hrs left I hope!!


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 6, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> these two are just brilliant. there is some awesomely talented tattooists out there....
> 
> View attachment 261488
> 
> ...


what artist are these??


----------



## starr9 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got my new one today  !!!! Its in memory of my Grandfather who was such a huge part of my life growing up. He use to say this to me all the time when Id get cranky at myself for not getting something right the first time, "Never give up. We all make mistakes and we all need to learn from them." When ever he'd see me getting cranky with something or even when Id do something well he tell me "Never give up". So I plan to live by it and this will help me remember when times get tough!!!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 14, 2012)

bump..


----------



## caliherp (Sep 15, 2012)

This is the only herp related tatt I have.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 15, 2012)

justdragons said:


> what artist are these??



im not sure hun, found the pics on fb,


posted in the other tattoo thread cos i couldnt find this one at the time!!!

the start of my DP's portrait














the finished chest job!!!


----------



## happynagini (Sep 15, 2012)

so apparently im the only person in the world who hasnt seen jackass one and i had no idea stevo has this tattoo on his bum

so my friend jake did the whole "i have your name on my bum" and i bet him a dollar that he didnt haha anyway he pulled his pants down and revealed his tattoo (hes the top half of the pic)

i was like hahaha thats mad i want it and my friend has a tattoo gun and he did jakes so he was like ill do yours now if you want

i was like yeh rydo haha. i also have a horse on my back but i dont have a photo of it

- - - Updated - - -

so apparently im the only person in the world who hasnt seen jackass one and i had no idea stevo has this tattoo on his bum

so my friend jake did the whole "i have your name on my bum" and i bet him a dollar that he didnt haha anyway he pulled his pants down and revealed his tattoo (hes the top half of the pic)

i was like hahaha thats mad i want it and my friend has a tattoo gun and he did jakes so he was like ill do yours now if you want

i was like yeh rydo haha. i also have a horse on my back but i dont have a photo of it


----------



## Lockie_1 (Sep 17, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> lol not a fan of tatts all thos silly people who get their bodies covered in them up the neck on the hands its looks stupid the colour clash with ya clothes and when your old and wrincly ur gonna stand ther looking in the mirror saying *** did i do hahahahahahahh ps i dont mind tasteful ones that mean something that are put in a right place that fit into your bodys flow but i hate patchwork idiots



Because we are going to look so beautiful when we are old? Live for today not tomorrow I say. Regrets or no regrets it's still a story from your lifetime


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 18, 2012)

i wrote this about tattoos

*INK*

On the outside
Sinking in
Withered body
Saggy skin

Once was firm,
Now is old.
The colour's faded,
Were once bold.

Contrasting bright,
When you were young.
Years have passed,
And look what you've done.

Dark and smudged,
The lines crinkle.
Pictures blur,
Stars don't twinkle.

Wrong decisions.
You thought it were cool.
Now looks rubbish,
ain't you a tool.


​


----------



## reptilerescue (Sep 18, 2012)

love the tatts makes me want to get more work done i started a few years ago got a tiger snake a funnel web and a couple of others on my left arm i dont have any pics and i have a lacey on my left leg just dont get the time to go anymore

- - - Updated - - -

All too there own cathy some like them others dont


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> i wrote this about tattoos
> 
> *INK*
> 
> ...



the best thing about people that have tattoos is that we don't judge those that aren't.


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 18, 2012)

We get to see a lot of peoples tatts and piercings that dont get seen on the streets ,and admire most of them , some we wonder why? 
Like an elderly fellow with his date of birth in large roman numerals around -- all the way around ---his waist 
sue and i have no tatts or piercings our choice but we dont bag any one for doing it, we sometimes thank them for giving us somthing to look at


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> We get to see a lot of peoples tatts and piercings that dont get seen on the streets ,and admire most of them , some we wonder why?
> Like an elderly fellow with his date of birth in large roman numerals around -- all the way around ---his waist
> sue and i have no tatts or piercings our choice but we dont bag any one for doing it, we sometimes thank them for giving us somthing to look at




nude, tattooed, you cant win  ... 

my body tells a story- the story of my life the dolphin I got when i was 15 and left an abusive realationship and finally found freedom, the rose i got when i met my first ever Nice guy who taught me what it felt like to be loved, not abused, my star sign i got when i was 18 and told i probably had cervical cancer, the dragon on my lower back that i got when i overcame personal issues, the 4 (needs another 2 added on ) frangipani flowers i have on my right foot for the 6 babies i've lost. the pink teddy bear on my arm for my daughter who ive been blessed to recieve, and my chest piece "forever in my heart with 3 birds is for my family, my husband my daughter and i who no matter what will always be my heart.

cath you go write your ridiculous poems, ill tell my story on my body, and literally wear my heart on my sleeve.


----------



## longqi (Sep 18, 2012)

Dragstrip Tattoo and Piercing Studio - Bitterne, Southampton

check these out
well worth a look


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

longqi said:


> Dragstrip Tattoo and Piercing Studio - Bitterne, Southampton
> 
> check these out
> well worth a look




noiiiiccccccceeeeee....


----------



## damian83 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> View attachment 265414
> 
> View attachment 265415
> 
> ...


 Angry anderson said similar ' the only difference between tattood people and non tattood is that tattood people dont care if your not tattood"
Its up in my tattoo artist studio with a pic of them together (Pete and Nola davidson-he was australian tatoo association president for years)


----------



## Defective (Sep 22, 2012)

so i finally got my second tattoo....Stephanie at Victims Of Ink, Port Melbourne did it in less than 2hrs




got this custom work done on the 18th august this year.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 24, 2012)

Defective said:


> so i finally got my second tattoo....Stephanie at Victims Of Ink, Port Melbourne did it in less than 2hrs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet tattoo 

Hey isn't that where Sara Fabel works now?


----------



## Kc_read (Sep 26, 2012)

Got the lines to my new piece lastnight


----------



## jahan (Sep 29, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Sweet tattoo
> 
> Hey isn't that where Sara Fabel works now?


Yes she does.
I`m told that Sara is an amazing artist.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

jahan said:


> Yes she does.
> I`m told that Sara is an amazing artist.



Not only that, she's smoking hot! I'd love to get ink by her...


----------



## jahan (Sep 29, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Not only that, she's smoking hot! I'd love to get ink by her...


Yes i was told that also.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

jahan said:


> Yes i was told that also.



YOU need to check out her Facebook page hahaha I'm not a creepy female crush... But she's simply stunning AND talented! Jealous


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Sep 29, 2012)

whats her facebook page called mosh? is it just her name or does she have an actual tattoo page?

I want to get cherry blossom branches on my ribs with a pic of my lil CTS curled through it.. if anyone knows a good tattooist near north lakes thats good at making it look realistic can you please let me know, that'd be awweeesoomme  thanks


----------



## shrinkie (Sep 29, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> whats her facebook page called mosh? is it just her name or does she have an actual tattoo page?
> 
> I want to get cherry blossom branches on my ribs with a pic of my lil CTS curled through it.. if anyone knows a good tattooist near north lakes thats good at making it look realistic can you please let me know, that'd be awweeesoomme  thanks
> 
> ...



theres a place called suicide glam on the main road in toukley they do all styles of tattooing, piercing & body jewellery, check them out online or on facebook there pretty good.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 29, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Not only that, she's smoking hot! I'd love to get ink by her...




drool..


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> drool..



Haha yup! That sums it up!


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> whats her facebook page called mosh? is it just her name or does she have an actual tattoo page?
> 
> I want to get cherry blossom branches on my ribs with a pic of my lil CTS curled through it.. if anyone knows a good tattooist near north lakes thats good at making it look realistic can you please let me know, that'd be awweeesoomme  thanks
> 
> ...



Uum if you have a Facebook account and you search 'Sara Fabel' I'm pretty sure she has a page and an account... She also has an Instagram for her modeling work but I don't have an account...


----------



## emmadiamond (Nov 5, 2012)

hoot hoot


----------



## Doccee (Nov 6, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> i just thing people walking around with gangsta shiz and clowns and skulls and stuff like that are try hards



I know what you mean, nothing looks worse than 10 COOL tatts on one arm that don't flow together. I want to be covered in tatts but still haven't got one because I want all mine to flow with each other, which can be tricky to workout how to place each one and what it contains.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Nov 6, 2012)

emmadiamond said:


> View attachment 269811
> 
> 
> View attachment 269810
> ...




Very nice


----------



## emmadiamond (Nov 11, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Very nice


Thanks


----------



## Dyskrete (Nov 11, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> lol not a fan of tatts all thos silly people who get their bodies covered in them up the neck on the hands its looks stupid the colour clash with ya clothes and when your old and wrincly ur gonna stand ther looking in the mirror saying *** did i do hahahahahahahh ps i dont mind tasteful ones that mean something that are put in a right place that fit into your bodys flow but i hate patchwork idiots



Fair point! each to there own. I don't really like the idea of tattoos with meaning though! (dont mean to offend anyone! each to there own) tattoos to me are another form of art which i only really admire aesthetically. 

Anyway here is my thigh piece that i have recently started, would recommend this artist to anyone looking for tattoos of animals, she does amazing work (in my opinion).


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Nov 16, 2012)

My wife has had a Tiger added to her back, to go with her dragon. Outline took 3 hours, and the colour was added today with another 2.5 hours.
Outline





Back





Tiger coloured





Heaps more work to go, but getting there.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 16, 2012)

im thinking of getting her on onmy ankle


----------



## WaspGirl (Nov 16, 2012)

heres a couple of photos i took at the expo this last weekend....also one of me with Corey Miller


----------



## miss_mosher (Nov 16, 2012)

Waspgirl, is that Corey from LA Ink? That's awesome!


----------



## WaspGirl (Nov 18, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Waspgirl, is that Corey from LA Ink? That's awesome!



Yesssssss Corey from LA Ink...I was lucky to of worked with him at the expo & have lunch with him


----------



## brierleys_girl (Nov 18, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> lol not a fan of tatts all thos silly people who get their bodies covered in them up the neck on the hands its looks stupid the colour clash with ya clothes and when your old and wrincly ur gonna stand ther looking in the mirror saying *** did i do hahahahahahahh ps i dont mind tasteful ones that mean something that are put in a right place that fit into your bodys flow but i hate patchwork idiots



Everyone has an opinion, or think they have the right to judge...
I'm covered. My ears, chest, back, sleeve, leg... more planned.
When I'm old and wrinkly, I'm going to look back at the only memories I'm able to keep through thick and thin and be thankful I can remember that period in my life.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 18, 2012)

brierleys_girl said:


> Everyone has an opinion, or think they have the right to judge...
> I'm covered. My ears, chest, back, sleeve, leg... more planned.
> When I'm old and wrinkly, I'm going to look back at the only memories I'm able to keep through thick and thin and be thankful I can remember that period in my life.


Reminds me of the attached. I don't have anything yet but planning.


----------



## JosPythons (Nov 18, 2012)

Each individual is just that......individual......and if you don't like what they do to themselves and it doesn't directly affect you, keep it to yourself.....it's that simple.


----------



## miss_mosher (Nov 18, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Reminds me of the attached. I don't have anything yet but planning.



I adore this


----------



## Defective (Nov 23, 2012)

^^Sara Fabel ....i would turn lesbian for her!!!


----------



## andyh (Nov 23, 2012)

^^ so would I!!


----------



## Defective (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol my cousin came with me to get my 2nd and when Sara walked in the studio, I've never seen him speechless around women and she said hello I had to slap a reply out of him


----------



## miss_mosher (Nov 24, 2012)

Defective said:


> Lol my cousin came with me to get my 2nd and when Sara walked in the studio, I've never seen him speechless around women and she said hello I had to slap a reply out of him



I'm pretty sure even I'd be speechless around her... I've always admired that woman. I have friends from Finland that were following her online about two years, the Finnish friends are brothers and I sometimes find myself speechless around them too! Darn those ridiculously attractive Europeans!


----------



## nch90 (Nov 24, 2012)

Got a Phoenix at start of year and had the koi from last year


----------



## ryanrumler (Dec 4, 2012)

my mate done this on my thigh
Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacks-pythons (Dec 4, 2012)

larks said:


> Yeah that was probably me, I was walking around all day. This is my left arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i wish i had the money to do something that detailed mate. looks awesome. who do you go too???


----------



## mungus (Dec 5, 2012)

Defective said:


> ^^Sara Fabel ....i would turn lesbian for her!!!



I'd like to see that ! :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Defective said:


> ^^Sara Fabel ....i would turn lesbian for her!!!



I'd like to see that ! :lol:


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 13, 2012)

this turned up on face book :lol:


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 13, 2012)

I am getting very soon:
Antaresia maculosa
Morelia spilota cheynei 

On my thigh and will add each species as I own them 

I also have already, my horses brand on my right side ribs, a koi fish on my left side ribs, a bird feather on the back of my left thigh and the word Unconditionally on my lower back


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 13, 2012)

I have this rabbit on my left foot. I also have a big tribal sort of design that takes up most of my lower back area


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 13, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I have this rabbit on my left foot. I also have a big tribal sort of design that takes up most of my lower back area
> View attachment 273665



my gf would love this. She is crazy for bunnies!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 13, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> my gf would love this. She is crazy for bunnies!



They are my second favorite animal after snakes, can't get enough bunnies seriously!


----------



## fourexes (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of tribal tatts, that said I have a southern cross on my arm which I regret, every wannabe puss bag useless waste of oxygen and their dog has one now so I added "lest we forget" in the middle of it to make it a bit different, that didn't go so differently at all... lol problem with tatts, so many around now. Going all out is the only way


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 13, 2012)

fourexes said:


> I'm not a big fan of tribal tatts, that said I have a southern cross on my arm which I regret, everybody and their dog has one now so I added "lest we forget" in the middle of it to make it a bit different, that didn't go so differently at all... lol problem with tatts, so many around now. Going all out is the only way



I think it depends with tribal tattoos for me, mine is so unique and I haven't seen another one like mine, but it's more just designs thrown together I guess, but I got my back done when I was 15, not one of my smartest decisions, but I love my bunny  I think I would look ridiculous with having extremely large ones! Even though that look amazing!
At least you don't have a matching southern cross sticker on your VS  or do you?:shock:


----------



## fourexes (Dec 13, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> but it's more just designs thrown together I guess,
> At least you don't have a matching southern cross sticker on your VS  or do you?:shock:



No none of my fleet runs a southern cross, I don't even own a commodore. As much pride as I have in my country it's over-ridden by mentally inflated try hards that start riots in Cronulla. Lets face it, the country aint what it used to be. Another patriotic tatt is off the books for me until we obtain a government that is actually capable of running the country in an efficient manner without ruining the industry I survive on. Thats the history behind my unwanted tatt:

Having said that my next tatt might be of Julia in a noose.... with Bob Hawke pulling the rope. Call me old fashioned.....

Your own designs thrown together are the only way you will end up with an original, no copies artwork. And also something that means something to you. 

I like the remark earlier, and I have always agreed... they might cost alot, but you can take them to the grave with you!

-


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 13, 2012)

fourexes said:


> No none of my fleet runs a southern cross, I don't even own a commonhore. As much pride as I have in my country it's over-ridden by mentally inflated try hards that start riots in Cronulla. Lets face it, the country aint what it used to be. Another patriotic tatt is off the books for me until we obtain a government that is actually capable of running the country in an efficient manner without ruining the industry I survive on. Thats the history behind my unwanted tatt:
> 
> Having said that my next tatt might be of Julia in a noose.... with Bob Hawke pulling the rope. Call me
> Your own designs thrown together are the only way you will end up with an original, no copies artwork. And also something that means something to you.
> ...


Well it has a story, and when you got it done it was something that you absolutely wanted and had a strong belief in, it showed what you stood for 
I couldnt agree anymore with you, our country isn't by far what it used to be, and what lies for our futures with this government not taking proper care their people?
More struggle. I would love to see that tattoo in the flesh!

Yes I do agree that having your own designs and having something unique and created by yourself, with meaning is the best reason, both of mine have significant reasons & meanings, although my first was not the best choice, it's apart of my history and my life, and my second one is my constant reminder.

But then again I would take pride if someone was so use my personal designs or artwork for their body's because they felt like it was meaningful to their life and their story, although we are all so different, we are all so alike


----------



## Twitch_80 (Dec 15, 2012)

Time to get more....


----------



## chris_brown (Dec 15, 2012)

i got 1 in september my whole forearm 2 weeks later went and got another one and not gonna go finish my half sleeve on my left arm in the next couple of weeks and hopefully do my whole sleeve on my right arm in the next month or so once u get one u cant stop


----------



## 0bradl14 (Dec 15, 2012)

65 roses for cystic fibrosis my gf suffers from it it great idea tho


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 15, 2012)

fourexes said:


> I'm not a big fan of tribal tatts, that said I have a southern cross on my arm which I regret, every wannabe puss bag useless waste of oxygen and their dog has one now so I added "lest we forget" in the middle of it to make it a bit different, that didn't go so differently at all... lol problem with tatts, so many around now. Going all out is the only way



Unless you draw your own then noone else will ever have the same thing lol

Cathy


----------



## thals (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a couple myself, here's one of my girl who turns 7 this April, she's my angel hence the wings


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 15, 2012)

Thals that is a really lovely tattoo


----------



## thals (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Miss Emmalenne bunny


----------



## mrdose (Jan 7, 2013)

spotted this, wish I didnt have sleeves already it looks awesome lol


----------



## sk17zn (Jan 8, 2013)

Some of my ink


----------



## Inkage (Jan 8, 2013)

Some tattoos i did last year…. Will add some newer stuff later..


----------



## Khagan (Jan 9, 2013)

Lost my tattoo virginity yesterday with a portrait of my lil man .


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 9, 2013)

The black around your dogs eyes looks so evil I love it!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 9, 2013)

Khagan said:


> Lost my tattoo virginity yesterday with a portrait of my lil man .



brilliant khagan. Where did you get that done? great likeness to the picture.


----------



## Khagan (Jan 9, 2013)

Burnerism said:


> The black around your dogs eyes looks so evil I love it!



Lol everyone says that, but he is the friendliest dog ever .



Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> brilliant khagan. Where did you get that done? great likeness to the picture.



It was done by Dave at Tattoo Power in Lyneham ACT.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 9, 2013)

for some reason i thought you were in Sydney. it looks absolutely brilliant hun, a great piece to lose your virginity.


----------



## Khagan (Jan 9, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> for some reason i thought you were in Sydney. it looks absolutely brilliant hun, a great piece to lose your virginity.



Stalker . I was but i've been living in Canberra for about 9 months now haha. And thank you .


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 9, 2013)

lmao- everyone needs a stalker  you'll find they are like snakes, super addictive!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 19, 2013)

My new neck tatt. My best friend of over 20 yrs and I decided it was time for her to lose her clean skin reputation, so we got matching ones... She wouldn't go for the neck though!!!

Here's me at the start






End result


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Feb 19, 2013)

Couple of mine


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Feb 19, 2013)

mitchR1 said:


>



Very nice.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks sam_stimson. Probably my favourite out of all my pieces


----------



## Hedge182 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Kopeht (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice tattoos everyone, I haven't any but I designed and drew this up last night!




Still need to colour and put in a background.


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 20, 2013)

that darth maul is epic.. is that going to be a starwars sleeve?? what artist?? even that alien is stunning :drool:


----------



## Hedge182 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks darth maul is my best one! I'm just going with a space alien sleeve the bottom pic has the artists Instagram name if you have that, check him out


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok, so this is nothing compared to lots of the tats on here. I only got this one a couple of weeks ago, its my second tattoo. Nothing to fancy, but I haven't seen many white ones so i thought I'd share. Had a bit of trouble finding someone who would could do white, but I'm pretty happy with the end result.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 21, 2013)

oOLaurenOo said:


> Ok, so this is nothing compared to lots of the tats on here. I only got this one a couple of weeks ago, its my second tattoo. Nothing to fancy, but I haven't seen many white ones so i thought I'd share. Had a bit of trouble finding someone who would could do white, but I'm pretty happy with the end result. View attachment 282767



They look so good, such great detail with the white, I love how subtle it all is, gives me ideas


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Feb 21, 2013)

I know right!  In certain light it really stands out and other light is is very subtle. I really like it!


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Feb 21, 2013)

oOLaurenOo said:


> Ok, so this is nothing compared to lots of the tats on here. I only got this one a couple of weeks ago, its my second tattoo. Nothing to fancy, but I haven't seen many white ones so i thought I'd share. Had a bit of trouble finding someone who would could do white, but I'm pretty happy with the end result. View attachment 282767



Ooo I like that!! It kinda looks a bit like branding don't you think? It's given me ideas too


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 21, 2013)

Hedge182 said:


> Thanks darth maul is my best one! I'm just going with a space alien sleeve the bottom pic has the artists Instagram name if you have that, check him out



Thats mind blowing colour work mate. Ill look him up. 
what state is he in??


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Feb 21, 2013)

In some light it does look a bit like branding, but other light it stands out very white, and looks more like a tattoo.


----------



## Hedge182 (Feb 21, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> Thats mind blowing colour work mate. Ill look him up.
> what state is he in??



Yeah really happy with it! And he's in south Australia in mt barker


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 21, 2013)

Hedge182 said:


> Yeah really happy with it! And he's in south Australia in mt barker


I actually joined Instagram just to see more of his work - Jawdroppingly awesome
I guess I've just found someone to do my next one LOL. 
Wanna join me JustDragons ?


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Feb 21, 2013)

oOLaurenOo said:


> In some light it does look a bit like branding, but other light it stands out very white, and looks more like a tattoo.



It's very nice anyway


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 22, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> I actually joined Instagram just to see more of his work - Jawdroppingly awesome
> I guess I've just found someone to do my next one LOL.
> Wanna join me JustDragons ?



On 3 conditions

1. you dont mind seeing a full grown man cry ( lol ) 
2. you can wait a little bit for me to save up (A mate was saying he is between 150 - 200 an hour??)
3. dont laugh when i cry.. lol It will be my first tattoo.. 

I I
THIS WILL BE ME HAHAH VV

Greatest freakout ever 15 (ORIGINAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## shell477 (Feb 22, 2013)

oOLaurenOo said:


> Ok, so this is nothing compared to lots of the tats on here. I only got this one a couple of weeks ago, its my second tattoo. Nothing to fancy, but I haven't seen many white ones so i thought I'd share. Had a bit of trouble finding someone who would could do white, but I'm pretty happy with the end result. View attachment 282767



I'm getting a white tattoo, been looking at ideas for a while, I love the look of them  Yours looks great


----------



## Hedge182 (Feb 22, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> I actually joined Instagram just to see more of his work - Jawdroppingly awesome
> I guess I've just found someone to do my next one LOL.
> Wanna join me JustDragons ?



You won't be disappointed mate


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 22, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> On 3 conditions
> 
> 1. you dont mind seeing a full grown man cry ( lol )
> 2. you can wait a little bit for me to save up (A mate was saying he is between 150 - 200 an hour??)
> 3. dont laugh when i cry.. lol It will be my first tattoo..



1. You wouldnt be the first
2. from what i see he's worth every cent, but i'm not a patient person, so start saving.
3. everyone copes differently in different areas of the body, what reduces you to tears may have me giggling ! ! The first is the worst, you dont know what to expect. 



Hedge182 said:


> You won't be disappointed mate



I've got two in mind, so i'll draw up a rough idea and then see where he wants to take it, one of them i doubt he would do in one sitting. how long did it take for your arm Hedge ?

i though his 'portraits' were amazing and then i saw a lion he has done.... and i'm in awe.


----------



## Hedge182 (Feb 22, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> 1. You wouldnt be the first
> 2. from what i see he's worth every cent, but i'm not a patient person, so start saving.
> 3. everyone copes differently in different areas of the body, what reduces you to tears may have me giggling ! ! The first is the worst, you dont know what to expect.
> 
> ...



Does take a while I've sat like 14 hours with him so far and more to go just a few gaps to fill in and some cover up work and will have a sleeve!


----------



## n3xia (Feb 26, 2013)

Exotic_Doc said:


> now have 10 all up ... she has 5 and is adding another tomorrow


I never know what to think when people say they have x number of tattoos. Some of my friends have dozens of tattoos no bigger than their hand, while some have a dozen large pieces which cover most of their body and took many hours and thousands of dollars to finish. Personally, I prefer the latter as the smaller ones tend to look like a random assortment of unrelated motifs  In saying that, I recognise that people (hopefully) get tattoos because they like them and not because they are seeking the approval of others - me included!

larks, those sleeves are pretty realistic! Nice


----------



## saximus (Feb 26, 2013)

Nexia that biomech is awesome. I know one of the artists up there and he's always posting awesome stuff from that Mat dude. Love the atheist symbol too


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 26, 2013)

Did you have a rough time frame in mind jax??


----------



## n3xia (Feb 26, 2013)

saximus said:


> Love the atheist symbol too


Few people recognise that it's an atheism symbol, hey. Most think it's an atom symbol and I'm some science nut, which isn't too far from the truth, but still


----------



## Khagan (Mar 9, 2013)

So, didn't take me long to get my 2nd one, this is gonna end up worse than snakes.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 10, 2013)

Khagan said:


> So, didn't take me long to get my 2nd one, this is gonna end up worse than snakes.



Told ya they were worse than snakes!!!!


----------



## Khagan (Mar 10, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> Told ya they were worse than snakes!!!!



Doesn't help that now i'm back in Sydney it's muuuch easier to get an appointment haha. Rang up Picton Tattoos on the thursday arvo and got an appointment for the saturday... Much better than the 5 month wait for the artist i got my 1st one from haha. I can see myself getting one whenever i have spare cash now lol.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 10, 2013)

Khagan said:


> Doesn't help that now i'm back in Sydney it's muuuch easier to get an appointment haha. Rang up Picton Tattoos on the thursday arvo and got an appointment for the saturday... Much better than the 5 month wait for the artist i got my 1st one from haha. I can see myself getting one whenever i have spare cash now lol.




go to Tattoo Temple Burwood Hun. Glenno is an awesome tattooist! and artist. hes done pretty much all of mine and hubbys and our friends. great work and reasonable prices.


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 10, 2013)

My parents would never let me get a tattoo! Guess I'll just have to wait until I'm 18.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 10, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> go to Tattoo Temple Burwood Hun. Glenno is an awesome tattooist! and artist. hes done pretty much all of mine and hubbys and our friends. great work and reasonable prices.



Burwood is a bit of a travel haha, i'm at Campbelltown.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 10, 2013)

Well worth the travel though. i come down from the central coast to see him. I think hes fantastic!


----------



## Deadgirl (Mar 10, 2013)

I love that this subject has been raised as being new to the site I was interested in the type of people who keep/raise snakes. It seems that (some) of those people are like me. I dont have pics but im one of those tasteless, tryhard people who get skulls & gargoyles & the like. I have a large gargoyle on my back, inverted pentegrams ony forearms, skulls on my back & feet & other assorted tatts. Id rather be a tryhard over a fake person anyday. Anyone who doesnt like that can take their Prada handbags, fake tans & layers of chemically produced makeup & shove it, HARD.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 10, 2013)

well i love tattoos, dresses, heels, bags (Prada is my fav, but can only afford knock offs), make-up (and the odd fake tan) and snakes. i also love jeans and baggy jumpers and ugg boots, and I'm pretty much the same, i figure that if someone doesn't like me that's their loss- we don't have enough time on this earth to spend all our time being someone and something that we aren't.....


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 11, 2013)

Can anybody recommend a good white ink artist around the Melbourne area?

Script only


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 11, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Can anybody recommend a good white ink artist around the Melbourne area?
> 
> Script only


Ben laukis from pure vision at abbortsford


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 11, 2013)

I will check them out thanks!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 11, 2013)

some of my new ones


----------



## Spiral-Python (Mar 11, 2013)

Set the scene... 17 year old nice private school girl, good grades, school choir, keeps lizards, motorcycle learner's permit... Decides that she wants a lizard tattooed on left upper arm. Figures that if she still wants it exactly as imagined when she's 40, she'll get it done. Fast forward, 39, married, three kids, professional person, working on PhD, driving luxury car (and v nice motorcycle) ... Walks into ink parlour, with baby in sling, organises appointment for upcoming birthday...
Proudly showed it off at birthday party, to the amazement, interest, curiosity and support of my guests!
The lizard is amazing! I love it, it's exactly what I wanted, even tho I still had some odd ideas about people with tattoos! Baby loved tracing lizard as she fell asleep. Eldest child doodled mummy's tattoo, middle child whispered his wishes to it. Husband, a lifelong anti tattoo type decided he had to get one. Romantic tats for two, I got second inking (pentagram between shoulder blades) while he got shoulder lizard. While later, single and fancy free; added silhouettes of two more pets and some decorative banding.
Late last year driving desire to add a white ink ourobouros on r forearm. Few days later, my darling mac, Spiral, comes into my life. She is coming with me for my next inking! 
Yes, tattoos are addictive, yes, one does need to be sure about what they are doing/ getting, yes, one needs to feel trust in their tattoo artist, and what have I learned? Tattooed people come in all shades, some are "nice" some aren't, and most are quite responsible adults who work, pay taxes, raise children, keep pets (!) but all are a bit extra-ordinary!


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 11, 2013)

This thread is always interesting . I have No tatts ,No piercings just lots of hair --- not on my head anymore, my wife the same ( still hair on her head and the rest not as gorilla like as I ) . But --- living the lifestyle we do we see our fair share of both some good /great / bad /and some funny /silly but the ones on aging folks dangly and wobbly bits always make us look twice and try to imagine them 30 /40/50 yrs ago . The most unfortunate one was on a lady's calf ,, long stemed rose 40 years ago the stem was straight and the rose perky some what hard to imagine . An interesting thing about naturists is that as there is nothing to hide the same goes with conversation so we do actually talk to these people about their tatts . 

Long winded but the above postreminded me of several tattooed people we have met over the years


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 12, 2013)

my son keeps begging me for a tatt but i wont allow till he is 18 (he wont be 16 till september!)  lol they r cool and all however teenagers change their minds as fast as they change girl friends and i want him to be sure. Im a mean mummy arent i :lol: oh nice ink too people! 8)


----------



## Khagan (Mar 12, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> my son keeps begging me for a tatt but i wont allow till he is 18 (he wont be 16 till september!)  lol they r cool and all however teenagers change their minds as fast as they change girl friends and i want him to be sure. Im a mean mummy arent i :lol: oh nice ink too people! 8)



Just tell him he can get one, but it has to be your name bahaha.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 12, 2013)

^ lol Khagan great idea! i can see it now a HUGE tatt across his shoulder blades that reads my mum rocks ha ha.


----------



## Spiral-Python (Mar 13, 2013)

I tell my kids that they can get as many tats of whatever they like, when they are 40(!) I also told them that when they can afford to insure a Ducati, they can have a motorcycle. I suspect they will have their own reptiles pretty soon. 6 year old daughter already does much of the care for the lizards!


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 13, 2013)

Spiral-Python said:


> I tell my kids that they can get as many tats of whatever they like, when they are 40(!) I also told them that when they can afford to insure a Ducati, they can have a motorcycle. I suspect they will have their own reptiles pretty soon. 6 year old daughter already does much of the care for the lizards!




Thats what my mum told me. First tattoo was 16, nearly have my whole upper half done now at 22, first motorcycle was a 600 supersports bike at 17 and a brand new Yamaha yzf1000r at 18.. mind you it did sting having to pay an anual insurance premium of $5250


----------



## Spiral-Python (Mar 13, 2013)

mitchR1 said:


> Thats what my mum told me. First tattoo was 16, nearly have my whole upper half done now at 22, first motorcycle was a 600 supersports bike at 17 and a brand new Yamaha yzf1000r at 18.. mind you it did sting having to pay an anual insurance premium of $5250



Yeah, but did your mum have tatts, a Ducati, and a python when she set those rules? And wow, your insurance premium cost more than my first brand new Kawasaki... Crickey, that kinda premium would hurt at any age! (BTW my mum told me that nasty people got tattoos, and if i had babies child protection would take them away (!!!), that if I ever turned up at her place on a motorbike she'd disown me (no great loss there!) and I would be unemployed and get hooked on drugs (she had some v odd ideas) and I'd never find a bloke if I kept lizards...according to mother's logic, the kids are the result of immaculate conception!)


----------



## greendoubt (Mar 21, 2013)

i've got a few. times have changed; people's attitudes don't necessarily change with them. the discrimination laws in this country aren't worth squat.


----------



## Megzz (Mar 21, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> my son keeps begging me for a tatt but i wont allow till he is 18 (he wont be 16 till september!)  lol they r cool and all however teenagers change their minds as fast as they change girl friends and i want him to be sure.


Omg you're completely right - don't let him do it! When I was 15 with my adult cousin as guardian I was about to get a huge D12 symbol tattooed on my shoulder because that rap group was apparently gonna be my life forever!! Thank god I chickened out!


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 21, 2013)

View attachment 285937


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 21, 2013)

View attachment 285938


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 21, 2013)

View attachment 285939


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 21, 2013)

View attachment 285942


----------



## izzys1 (Mar 22, 2013)

My new tattoo. Got it today.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 22, 2013)

New work done one Sheldon's portrait today. New bit is darker cos got the head done nearly 6 months ago but it will all be touched up at the end!!! Only another god knows how many sittings to go!!! He's finishing up down my ribs.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 22, 2013)

Sezzz i love your birdies


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank Monty!! There is one on each shoulder for hubby and I and the big one in the middle of my chest with the heart is for tilly.


----------



## shell477 (Mar 28, 2013)

so I'm starting to suss out ideas for my next tattoo, I want to get a large rib piece done (yes yes I know ouch haha) I was wondering if anyone can recommend any tattoo forums where I can browse and get ideas and just browse in general...


----------



## jacorin (Mar 28, 2013)

oh love the tatts as well :lol::lol::evil::evil:


----------



## jahan (Mar 28, 2013)

shell477 said:


> so I'm starting to suss out ideas for my next tattoo, I want to get a large rib piece done (yes yes I know ouch haha) I was wondering if anyone can recommend any tattoo forums where I can browse and get ideas and just browse in general...


 
Ink Life in Williamstown on facebook.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 1, 2013)

I have 8 tatts currently no herp ones....yet but im working on that 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 2, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> Thank Monty!! There is one on each shoulder for hubby and I and the big one in the middle of my chest with the heart is for tilly.



Lol when i seen you at Newcastle i was trying to suss out what the tat on your chest was without you thinking i was checking out your rack and thinking "hmmm just another dirty old man" tis a bit hard these days to work out how peeps are going to react in a situation like that, BTW all your tats look cool, would love to get 1 of a Python going from upper arm to upper arm across my shoulders but unfortunately 1 of the meds i have been on for the last 10 years thins my blood out tooooo much and it is toooo dangerous for me, so all i can do short of getting a Henna tat is just admire everyone elses..........................................Ron


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 2, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Lol when i seen you at Newcastle i was trying to suss out what the tat on your chest was without you thinking i was checking out your rack and thinking "hmmm just another dirty old man" tis a bit hard these days to work out how peeps are going to react in a situation like that, BTW all your tats look cool, would love to get 1 of a Python going from upper arm to upper arm across my shoulders but unfortunately 1 of the meds i have been on for the last 10 years thins my blood out tooooo much and it is toooo dangerous for me, so all i can do short of getting a Henna tat is just admire everyone elses..........................................Ron




i'll post a pic for you later ron! it says forever in my heart. most of my tatts are for my family nowadays!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 2, 2013)

a few of mine


----------



## Pythonlovers (Apr 5, 2013)

Terrible picture but its one of the only ones I have! 
Getting it coloured in two weeks


----------



## Khagan (Apr 7, 2013)

This one tickled just a bit .


----------



## harlemrain (Apr 7, 2013)

Got mine finished a week ago


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 7, 2013)

Khagan said:


> This one tickled just a bit .



No thanks ! Back of the knee is bad enough


----------



## Khagan (Apr 7, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> No thanks ! Back of the knee is bad enough



Hahaha. After 3 hours the artist goes "I can add some smoke to the cigar if you want?" i was like "No, that's fine..." lol. He then said he wanted to add some background to the piece later on, at which i thought "Joy! Can't wait for more.. " hahaha.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 7, 2013)

I had Just over 4 hours worth of outline on my leg and two more similar sessions coming for background and color and I had the same "oh joy" thought
Remind me Why do we do this !


----------



## Sceptile (Jul 3, 2013)

*Tattoos!!*

Show off your work!

My sleeve in progress.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 3, 2013)

Sceptile said:


> Show off your work!
> 
> ]



Not til it's finished  
11 1/2 hours down and probably another 5 to go !


----------



## Sceptile (Jul 3, 2013)

I have about another 8hours or so !


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 3, 2013)

where would a small uv glowing scorpion look good? cant decide........


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow, everyone so far has very impressive body art. I'm hoping to get tattoos next year, I'm a little younger than everyone else, so I'm asking for parental consent as my graduation present. Kind of like a "You stayed in school and miraculously managed not to kill anybody. Therefore you deserve a tattoo" present. I've already picked out what I want but I get the feeling I'll become addicted


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 7, 2013)

longqi said:


> Dragstrip Tattoo and Piercing Studio - Bitterne, Southampton
> 
> check these out
> well worth a look



My home town 


I have a few. First one I got when I was 15 that vaguely regret now. The other 3 I still like, haha. Want to get full sleeves at some point but want the money to get it done well and a design I love


----------



## Flangii (Jul 8, 2013)

When I'm old and grey, I think I'll be worrying more about heart attacks and organ failure then my tattoos.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 8, 2013)

And imagine the stories in the nursing home  by the time we get there most of the residents will be inked. I just hope dementia doesn't set in and I can't remember why I got them - mine tell my life journey I don't get them 'just because' (and no, I'm not saying 'just because is a bad thing either ! )


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 8, 2013)

We've all heard the "they'll look awful when you're old" line a million times. But I imagine elderly people are more concerned with serious health problems and the idea that their life is coming to an end whether they like it or not, than pictures/words on their body. Besides, when I'm old and sitting in a nursing home I want to look at my tattoos and remember how much fun I had while I was young. No regrets.


----------



## Steveycrack (Jul 10, 2013)

I've got a few but here's one of the last session I had on my back. It's Cthulhu :€


----------



## Steveycrack (Jul 10, 2013)

Forgot to attach the photo -_-


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 25, 2013)

Best realistic reptile artist? In Victoria preferably. Getting Idea's at the moment and some how pick places over my back and arms.


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Jul 25, 2013)

My Dad has a Tattoo of a yellow pit viper wrapped around his arm


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Jul 25, 2013)

wrist?


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm getting a sleeve on one arm dedicated to reptile's then bringing it all down my back in a big scene 

Just gotta find a decent tattooist and save money haha!


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Jul 25, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> where would a small uv glowing scorpion look good? cant decide........


wrist?


----------



## Tankos (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey everyone my names Grant and I'm a huge tattoo addict!  
this isn't my first tattoo but its my first reptile related tattoo. Just the black work so far colour in a few weeks. I'm pretty blown away by some of the art on this thread. Awesome! Having trouble uploading it but its my display picture.


----------



## Tankos (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=293705&d=1374624736


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 25, 2013)

LB_Reptiles said:


> wrist?



for some reason I have the idea of it up behind my ear. seems abit weird though.:? wrist actually sounds ok. flowers one scorpion the other


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 25, 2013)

LB_Reptiles said:


> My Dad has a Tattoo of a yellow pit viper wrapped around his arm



that actually sounds awesome! given me some more ideas  do u think u could send me a pic?


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 25, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> where would a small uv glowing scorpion look good? cant decide........



The problem with uv glow in the dark pigments is that they're fairly "new" on the market & no one knows what long term effects may result with these chemicals beneath your skin. Also the "glow" effect only lasts for several months to a year.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 25, 2013)

Doing a white tattoo is an option to Uv
A little more subtle for those that don't want visible tattoos slapping people in the face


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 26, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> The problem with uv glow in the dark pigments is that they're fairly "new" on the market & no one knows what long term effects may result with these chemicals beneath your skin. Also the "glow" effect only lasts for several months to a year.



I thought they lasted longer? Around 1-2yrs for scar to heal then it is invisible unless under uv. I could be wrong though.


Rick


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 26, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I thought they lasted longer? Around 1-2yrs for scar to heal then it is invisible unless under uv. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Rick



There's different brands of uv (glow in the dark) pigment on the market...the longer lasting ones have a higher concentrate of the chemicals that react to uv light.
The point is, they've only been on the market for less than 10 years so no one really knows what carcinogenic qualities they may have in the long run.
As early as the late 70's mercury was being used in some colours...simply because it made vibrant blues & greens.

White tattoos aren't really an alternative. White is really only good for mixing & lightening colours not ideal for colouring on its own. Your own skin pigmentation can easily over-ride the white & once blood mixes, it can heal a dirty "pink-white".


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 26, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> There's different brands of uv (glow in the dark) pigment on the market...the longer lasting ones have a higher concentrate of the chemicals that react to uv light.
> The point is, they've only been on the market for less than 10 years so no one really knows what carcinogenic qualities they may have in the long run.
> As early as the late 70's mercury was being used in some colours...simply because it made vibrant blues & greens.
> 
> White tattoos aren't really an alternative. White is really only good for mixing & lightening colours not ideal for colouring on its own. Your own skin pigmentation can easily over-ride the white & once blood mixes, it can heal a dirty "pink-white".



I feel like I've started abit of trouble


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Inkage (Aug 1, 2013)

From the other day..


----------



## sharky (Aug 1, 2013)

Tankos said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=293705&d=1374624736



Now that is pure awesome 8)


----------



## caliherp (Aug 2, 2013)

Tankos said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=293705&d=1374624736



Ouch. How long of a session were you able to manage? I still don't have the stones to get my head done. I love the work by the way.


----------



## Tankos (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks sharky. I wanted to put my biggest passion where everyone could see it.  
caliherp that was the first four hour sitting maybe five to six more with colour.. the top of the head is pretty easy its when it starts running down the sides it start to bite hard! Haha


----------



## Becca-Marie (Aug 2, 2013)

Tankos said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=293705&d=1374624736



Thats insane. Who was the artist?

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tankos (Aug 2, 2013)

Becca Marie the artist was Mr_ink from platinum ink Sydney. His obsessed with reptiles aswell.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 5, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> The problem with uv glow in the dark pigments is that they're fairly "new" on the market & no one knows what long term effects may result with these chemicals beneath your skin. Also the "glow" effect only lasts for several months to a year.





Rogue5861 said:


> I thought they lasted longer? Around 1-2yrs for scar to heal then it is invisible unless under uv. I could be wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking maybe trying it out on the outline of my turtleView attachment 294584


----------



## 5potted (Aug 9, 2013)

Just finished the girl on Wednesday, the boy a fortnight ago, my two biggest passions in life


----------



## Damiieen (Aug 31, 2013)

Just got my first couple today..


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## borntobnude (Sep 13, 2013)

> I Hate tatts BUT that's Unreal !!!!!


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 26, 2013)

I got a new one last week! Freshly healed.


----------



## RHAus (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey guys who would be the best tattoo arts or shop on the gold coast


----------



## Amynickid (Sep 26, 2013)

I love tattoos too, theres something about tattoos and reptiles what goes hand in hand... brutal. i have five and counting and im 18. next one wull be a snakes head with dont tread on me around it

- - - Updated - - -

best tattooist on the gold coast, id say forget it and head to brisbane city. a hours train ride for rad tattooists. head to stones corner. sacred skin... no questions asked. do it.


----------



## aj1992p (Sep 26, 2013)

View attachment 297537
View attachment 297538
View attachment 297539
View attachment 297540
View attachment 297541
View attachment 297536
View attachment 297542
Sorry for the overload of pics but this is the start of my reptile sleeve


----------



## Lawra (Sep 26, 2013)

aj1992p said:


> View attachment 297537
> View attachment 297538
> View attachment 297539
> View attachment 297540
> ...



Unfortunately no overload - pics didn't work.


----------



## butters (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll give a thumbs up for sacred skin. It's a shame Heather is not there anymore.

Koolsville ( little mick ) at brendale deserves a mention too


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 1, 2013)

this is the 1 my son is designing to go on his upper arm, it's not finished yet but i reckon it should look ok when it is>  .........................................Ron


----------



## loz006 (Oct 8, 2013)

RHAus said:


> Hey guys who would be the best tattoo arts or shop on the gold coast



Fatt tatt. They are in Brisbane area but are AMAZING! I'll upload a photo of one they did on my partners arm if I can find it.


----------



## aj1992p (Oct 8, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Unfortunately no overload - pics didn't work.



Hopefully this is better


----------



## sharky (Oct 8, 2013)

Can I have your arms? PLEASE!? :shock:


----------



## aj1992p (Oct 8, 2013)

sharky said:


> Can I have your arms? PLEASE!? :shock:


Alot more work to go bud but it looks sick!  thanks for liking

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 8, 2013)

aj1992p said:


> Alot more work to go bud but it looks sick! thanks for likin



Omg. I love the water dragon and gecko Heaps, geckos so cute. I'm guessing the GTP isn't finished?


theres a few I want, I just don't know where...


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 9, 2013)

My latest piece only a few days old but love it so I thought id share


----------



## aj1992p (Oct 12, 2013)

Nah unfortunately i couldn't sit there any more i flew down and did my 2 days in a row am planning on finishing early next year


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 12, 2013)

Newest addition. 3 days old.


----------



## Wildcall (Oct 14, 2013)

Got my shoulder/ chest/ sleeve started!!!


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow ! this is one long thread. 

I've got a few - shoulder blade, wrist, inside lower hip. I'll post pics when I get my album sorted.

I have Isis kneeling started that goes right across my lower back but I just can't get myself to go get it finished because 1. Along the spine was fine but in the meaty bits .... OMG. and 2. she made a mistake on it.


----------



## Wama.CP (Oct 14, 2013)

Brilliant ...Alexbonner


----------



## cwtiger (Oct 15, 2013)

Good for you Sezzzzz you don't have to justify yourself to anyone as to why you have your tattoo's but Thankyou so much for sharing. I have 6 Tattoo's all designed by myself and all with a reason. People who bagg those with tattoo's really make me sick. I hear it all the time and as mine are not seen easily I normally hear the horrible things to then turn to the person and tell them they are hipocrits as I have tattoo's they go I can't see them and I then say exactly. I am hoping to find the right tattoo I know what I want just need to design it which I am not good at designing animals save up and get it added to the collection. I have just won the battle with cancer 127 stitches later I am feeling great. So I don't give a dam what they will look like when I am older I will be greatlful to be older.


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 15, 2013)

I dislike the idea of getting a tatt but reading this ^^ I might go and get a tattoo of a scar 

not .


----------



## Burnerism (Oct 16, 2013)

BorntobeRude I'm glad you like keeping snakes not kids cause with a smart alec heartless attitude like yours one could only imagine how they'd turn out. Toss bag.


----------



## Whealy (Oct 16, 2013)

Not mine but pretty cool 







- - - Updated - - -

For the haters


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd rather be a standout wrinkly old man with tattoos than just a wrinkly old man.


----------



## Jimie (Oct 16, 2013)

i worked in a nursing home and honestly they don't look as bad as people make them out to be
not to mention there is better ink these days so i recon it'll still look pretty good when i'm old


----------



## Amelia (Oct 17, 2013)

When I'm 80 I think I'll have other more important bodily concerns.


----------



## Jimie (Oct 17, 2013)

yep second that i fell like i'm 90 now and i'm only 28 especialy when i have to use my walking stick lol
so i cant imagine what i'll be felling when i do get there


----------



## Whealy (Oct 17, 2013)

Screw it I'm living like I'm not gonna make 90 I really don't care what people think.


----------



## Rhyce (Oct 17, 2013)

Lol yeah screw it. My parents always say it to me. when i even talk about designingfor my next tattoo. My mums the worst she's always like they look nice now why do u need to add more it comes to messy or the other one is image what they will look like when ur older u will regret getting them. Lol.


----------



## Whealy (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't really get any grief from any friends or family except grandparents. Mainly just strangers that's why I don't really care. My mum doesn't have tats an doesn't really like them bu she said the one I'm half way through woul look good if it come down to a sleeve lol and that's next. 

I got 4 hours in the chair tomorrow hopefully chest is finished then mak a start on the sleeve


----------



## spoonman (Oct 23, 2013)

if any one from melbourne wants some tattoos from me, i will be tattooing at the melbourne tattoo expo on the 29 nov to the 1st of dec 2013...email me @ [email protected] for a spot


----------



## cwtiger (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry couldn't work out how to flip it. Please excuse the sugery scar and the chopped tattoo. 

View attachment 299236


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 24, 2013)

cwtiger said:


> Sorry couldn't work out how to flip it. Please excuse the sugery scar and the chopped tattoo.
> 
> View attachment 299236


nah, who. Cares about the scar. My dad had to have surguary on his arm and they cut strate through his. It's the tattoo that counts


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 24, 2013)

cwtiger said:


> Sorry couldn't work out how to flip it. Please excuse the sugery scar and the chopped tattoo.
> 
> View attachment 299236


The picture isn't working for me.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Nov 4, 2013)

some recent ones i;ve done.


----------



## cwtiger (Nov 4, 2013)

They are pretty good Griz. Hope you are well


----------



## Wama.CP (Nov 5, 2013)

Would like to see the first one finished Griz


----------



## Wildcall (Nov 5, 2013)

Part 2!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 6, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> i wrote this about tattoos
> 
> *INK*
> 
> ...



You must have some fairly bad insecurities to write something like this about people that are doing absolutely nothing to hurt you.


----------



## Drazzy (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Burnerism (Nov 6, 2013)

Could you imagine if Cathy wrote something similar about a minority group!! Grow up or get stuffed, take your narrow points of view elsewhere.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 6, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> i wrote this about tattoos
> 
> *INK*
> 
> ...


You write reasonably well, but I fail to see how what other people do with their bodies affects you. If you don't like tattoos, then don't get one. Simple as that. But if someone else likes tattoos and gets one you have absolutely no right to judge them. You're the tool.


----------



## Lawra (Nov 6, 2013)

I took the poem as tongue in cheek and a bit of fun, until I read this:



cathy1986 said:


> lol not a fan of tatts all thos silly people who get their bodies covered in them up the neck on the hands its looks stupid the colour clash with ya clothes and when your old and wrincly ur gonna stand ther looking in the mirror saying *** did i do hahahahahahahh ps i dont mind tasteful ones that mean something that are put in a right place that fit into your bodys flow but i hate patchwork idiots



Not to single you out Cathy but perhaps you can keep an open mind and consider my point of view:

No matter how much money you make or how many friends you take, the only thing you take to the grave is the tattooed artwork on your body. It is an expression of your individuality or perhaps a little squiggle done by a mate after way too many beers that makes you chuckle whenever you look at it. 

I don't believe anyone is in a position to judge anyone else's life choices. 

I myself have always wanted a huge piece of art on my body but so far I only have a small one which reminds me of my (very drunken) 21st when I got it done in a mates backyard. It looks like dirt and many people mistake it for texta. You know what? I don't care  I could have gotten it covered up or redone (and I may still one day) but it's not about what others think. 

The more accepting you are of others' individuality the happier you will be. I don't see how having such strong views about something so inconsequential could be beneficial to yourself or anyone else. Perhaps you should read the news and find a more worthy cause to write a poem about. Alas, who am I to judge. Poetry is just as much an expression and artwork as tattoos are! But I digress...

I actually came here to post this cute pic I saw on fb tonight:







But I'll also show you my heart tat which i got on my ring finger because I was going through a divorce and decided I was never getting married again. Drunken choices for the win! (The tat, not the marriage lol)

When it got done:






What it looks like now (doesn't help I pulled off the perfect heart shaped scab two days after my birthday!) but I don't regret it, I don't cover it up and I don't care 






Edit: found this today, it seems appropriate.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I took the poem as tongue in cheek and a bit of fun, until I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually a really cool idea. I might do that with mine, I love colouring myself in anyway....

- - - Updated - - -

Good alternative to me trying to decide what colour I want them


----------



## sharky (Nov 7, 2013)

I used to colour in my dad's tattoos! Soooooooooooooooooooooo much fun! On one of his arms he has a huge phoenix and I used to colour each feather a different colour so it turned out as a rainbow phoenix every time  Oh and he has a big viking coming out of the waves and I used to add in fish and dolphins to the water :lol:.....fun times of being a child ^_^


----------



## Skippii (Nov 8, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I took the poem as tongue in cheek and a bit of fun, until I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said, Lawra, well said. I don't think I could have put it better if I tried, and I'm pretty good with words (just ask me lol). 

I love your little heart tattoo by the way! Things don't have to be "perfect" to be worth having, I'm sure you wouldn't give up those memories for anything. The things we go through and the memories we form are what make our little story different from everyone else's.. How can anyone say there's something wrong with putting a visual reminder of those memories on your own body? >insert frustrated sigh<

x


----------



## Lawra (Nov 8, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Well said, Lawra, well said. I don't think I could have put it better if I tried, and I'm pretty good with words (just ask me lol).
> 
> I love your little heart tattoo by the way! Things don't have to be "perfect" to be worth having, I'm sure you wouldn't give up those memories for anything. The things we go through and the memories we form are what make our little story different from everyone else's.. How can anyone say there's something wrong with putting a visual reminder of those memories on your own body? >insert frustrated sigh<
> 
> x



Thank you Renae, you are far too kind 

At the risk of sounding cliche, we wouldn't be who we are today without the experiences we've had: both good and bad. 

So I agree, no one has the right to discriminate against the way we hold onto memories. 

I'm glad you like my tat  I think it's cute and I've never met a single person who had one. It's my trashy reminder of a trashy time haha


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ripped this from facey... This guy is one dedicated enthusiast...


----------



## kwaka (Dec 6, 2013)

I had an old rose tattoo on my ankle, and I wanted to cover it up...
View attachment 301862


So I covered it up with the inner goddess I see in my wife, complete with matching dragonfly tattoo which is on her back...
View attachment 301863


Many thanks to Warren at Tattoo Culture here in Canberra.


----------



## kyle94 (Dec 13, 2013)

View attachment 302168
_​Had this done on sunday_


----------



## Rhyce (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah my three as they are atm. My tribal is going to turn into a full sleeve and my back is still a massive work in process.


----------



## 5potted (Dec 14, 2013)

I designed this one myself, if you only see an owl look closer. 




- - - Updated - - -



Rhyce said:


> Yeah my three as they are atm. My tribal is going to turn into a full sleeve and my back is still a massive work in process.
> View attachment 302189
> View attachment 302190
> View attachment 302191



You need to put an apostrophe in its


----------



## sharky (Dec 14, 2013)

That is so cool 5potted! 2 'halves' make a whole I'm guessing?


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone recon it's weird/wrong/stupid to name your tattoos? Eg my turtle is Keya meaning water flower and turtle


----------



## Dragonstone (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 28, 2014)

Left arm





Right arm, my fave, done about 12 years ago by Rick senior at splash of colour in ascot vale





Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 10, 2014)

What's with Lego at the moment...:lol:


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 10, 2014)

The one on the right is disgustingly realistic looking!


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 12, 2014)

Does this somewhat refer to anyone else or just me:lol:


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 12, 2014)

larks said:


> Yeah that was probably me, I was walking around all day. This is my left arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your tattoos are awesome


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 13, 2014)

Thought's on best realistic reptile artist???
Preferably victoria.

Thanks.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 14, 2014)

larks said:


> Yeah that was probably me,




I'm probably 12 months behind the thread - but yeah! ...it was you!


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 27, 2014)

Got this done when I was on holiday 2 weeks ago


----------



## saximus (Feb 27, 2014)

My wife just got it done on her forearm about a month ago


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 27, 2014)

saximus said:


> My wife just got it done on her forearm about a month ago



My fiance got it on her back


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 3, 2014)

Just starting to get into realism still along way to go but happy with this piece so far, once the back ground is in you will see all the spikes along the top of the back


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 25, 2014)

One I just drew up for my friend 



Couldnt decide between alien, star sign or yin yang so I combined them


----------



## damian83 (Mar 25, 2014)

My new tat. I drew up from different pictures. ..


----------



## longqi (Mar 26, 2014)

not my tattoo
sent to me

- - - Updated - - -



Damiieen said:


> Thought's on best realistic reptile artist???
> Preferably victoria.
> 
> Thanks.



Best reptile tattoist is a guy called inky joe
[does where victoria came from count as victoria??]


----------



## karll (Mar 27, 2014)

People with tatts will look cool when there older
I dont think people with tatts will care what other people think
just sayin


----------



## Flexxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Some more of my many


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 25, 2014)

My nieces lovely artwork
ashlee 5 and jaimi 3


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 26, 2014)

Flexxx said:


> Some more of my many View attachment 307875
> View attachment 307876



That second one is just Grate


----------



## Gizmo101 (Apr 26, 2014)

They're my four, a slow growing collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (May 13, 2014)

Why do I feel the urge to get a real one now I'm old enough?(my pics were just drawings)


----------



## Gizmo101 (May 13, 2014)

They're addictive!! Just giving you the heads up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (May 13, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> They're addictive!! Just giving you the heads up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have heard that... I've already planned 4, just trying to think where a uv scorpion would look good


----------



## Gaboon (May 13, 2014)

cathy1986 said:


> i wrote this about tattoos
> 
> *INK*
> 
> ...



Great poem, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shane73 (May 14, 2014)

Some nice tats here guys, I haven't had any work done for nearly ten years now, but here's one of my favs.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 24, 2014)

My one and only tatt lol that once was a pretty butterfly sitting on my shoulder (15 yrs ago!) Is going to be transformed on thursday! 
Goodbye dead moth.....2 b continued . 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlpreston (May 24, 2014)

I don't know if any of these will work (I had to save the pics from online onto the phone) but these are some of mine.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 24, 2014)

Rlpreston ♡ ur tatts! And ur waist line ! 
Ive been chatting to hubby about getting 1...he has none at the moment but anyway i reckon a vb can dripping beer into a licking tongue would look awsome on his arm ha ha he a mad fan of both (rolling stones) i dont think he will do it it but it would be cool if he did.

life really is like a box of chocolates


----------



## montysrainbow (May 29, 2014)

7 feathers for my 7 sons


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 10, 2014)

Im thinking if I ever have a baby(still have plenty of time) I might get this on my back but with my bub


----------



## slizzmaster (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm 18 in a month and can't wait to get an African bush viper half sleeve, but does anyone know any good tattoo artists in Adelaide who could do a detailed tattoo of that snake?


----------



## 5potted (Jan 10, 2015)

Today's recent addition on my inner bicep!!


----------



## kittybelle (Jan 16, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## arevenant (Jan 16, 2015)

snake from my Japanese sleeve






Portrait on my right thigh


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone here have a uv tattoo? 
i just really want to get this turtle done that I've been drawing on myself for the past four years(I even named her) but at the same time I'm worried I might regret it one day so I was thinking of getting her in uv so she'll be there but just invisible most of the time but I've heard uv tattoos can cost more, take longer to do and that your mor likely to have some reaction to the ink than normal ones.
if anyone has any info that would be nice


----------



## pythooboy3 (May 11, 2015)

NICEEE ARM TATTOOO !!!!!! How can i post mine here i tiered of posting these long urls they look ugly long and like gibberish PPPP like i just want the image to show up not the link

- - - Updated - - -

whoa how did the 'image' become blue???? i didn't do that :cry:


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 23, 2015)

View attachment 315053


- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 315054


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 2, 2015)

Does anyone else feel like they're tattoo needs to mean something(eg memorial) to be able to get it?


----------



## ViperReptiles (Nov 4, 2015)

That's on one of my ribs, I have a snake and dagger on the other side!


----------



## brandosmith (Nov 5, 2015)

Twitch_80 said:


> Yeah i havent got my back done yet because of suspension but Ive decided it wont really be a problem, only be very small scars or movement but I figure I can just have a few small areas with only light shading or no ink. Still have stuff to finish first though  I wonder if other forums have as many people with ink, might go check out a toy poodle site hahaha.


The rat forum has plenty! Tons of ratty tatts!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## DontHissMeOff (Nov 5, 2015)

My back has a few snakes on it ha ha


----------



## brandosmith (Nov 5, 2015)

Amazing tattoos guys. Did I seriously just read 72 pages? Yes I did.
I don't have any herp tattoos, but in the future I might like a dog paw, with a rat paw, with a dragon hand. 

These are the few little ones I have so far... the Ohana tattoo I got with my mum, sister, best friend & three cousins. The anchor was the smallest but only painful one. The birds were a cover up for a dodgy tattoo.
I'll get more after I'm bridesmaid for my best friend next year. 














Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 2, 2018)

Not mine, but a friends Snake Skin leg tattoo.
It is only half finished but looks pretty awesome I think.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 3, 2018)

I have full sleeve of Australian wildlife.. I have a monitor, Darwin carpet, inland tiapan, red back spider, trapdoor spider and a bluey.. And my next peice is my leg which I want a scaled snake tattoo.. the one mentioned previously in this thread is perfect * I won't pinch the design tho [emoji869]





Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 3, 2018)

Not a fan of snake tattoos, too make them good they have to be long (perhaps you could have an open snake mouth as if it were striking) but then when it’s long it looks funny and takes up a tonne of space.

I’d rather keep tattoos to something more “fierce” like a wolf head or lion etc


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 3, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> I have full sleeve of Australian wildlife.. I have a monitor, Darwin carpet, inland tiapan, red back spider, trapdoor spider and a bluey.. And my next peice is my leg which I want a scaled snake tattoo.. the one mentioned previously in this thread is perfect * I won't pinch the design tho [emoji869]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The artist is actually Brisbane based Murph. I will get the details for you if you like.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 3, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> The artist is actually Brisbane based Murph. I will get the details for you if you like.


Mate.. yes please as I am changing tattoo artists [emoji6].. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 3, 2018)

I once thought of getting a snake tattoo wrapped around my arm ending with the jaws on my finger and thumb,never got there obviously,still I am only 60YO so who knows? Might get my favourite a RBB,the most beautiful snake in my opinion.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 4, 2018)

I saw this tattoo and thought it was so good of his own boa




you would need a great tattoo artist to pull it off properly 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

